# McMahon/Triple H situation **Reactions/Scenarios etc** NO OTHER THREADS



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

...to HHH?

1. CM Punk "embarrasses/exposes" him and his "incompetence" as chairman of the wwe 2 weeks ago
2. Cena asks what happened to Vince the "fighter" last week
3. CM Punk again embarrasses him in negotiations and Cena says he hates him.
-- in short he's lost the respect of the wrestlers

If Vince loses the WWE title to CM Punk to be paraded around outside of the WWE, is the WWE itself next? Could HHH (and Stephanie) take over sooner than expected? HHH's career has always been about gaining power and influence, he was part of the kliq, he was part of the corporation with vince he was part of the "two man power trip" with Austin, he married into the McMahon family..is he waiting in the wings to become the next owner of the WWE?

Vince the character is going to leave TV at some point, is this the beginning of it? 

Is there new entertainment to be had with HHH acting as the new owner of the WWE? 

Or maybe I'm reaching and HHH is comfortable staying at home with the wife and kids. But if HHH came back for one last heel run and weaseled control out of Vince McMahon, who no longer believes he can run the company, I'd be entertained. Maybe it could even be the backdrop of a CM Punk HHH feud. Boss vs Employee, Austin vs McMahon.

If CM Punk sticks around I definitely see him wrestling HHH or Austin at WM 28. Just my thoughts, don't flame me.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

I would love to see HHH weasel Vince out of the company. HHH could use his children as leverage, Vince wouldn't want to leave his grandchildren without any money (the WWE). Vince wouldn't want his legacy to be that he built an empire and let it crumble. HHH would have the respect in the locker room and if need be he could kick the ass of anyone who got out of line. Where Vince was a Boss, HHH would be a Dictator. CM Punk could return in time for Wrestlemania to challenge the regime and win the WWE back for Vince.

Its perfect.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

Imagine if Vince were revealed as the Anonymous GM and resigned CM Punk to challenge HHH and win back ownership for him. That'd be a shocker. While smarks would dig around to see how it doesn't line up the motive is there: Vince is a busy man he doesn't want to travel all the time, he wants to see his grandchildren, and he doesn't want to deal with Wrestlers having dealt with Austin/Rock/Hogan/Egos in the past so he made up an Anonymous GM and since its Anonymous no one can really beef with Vince about decisions etc. It'd be a shocker. 

Remember when Jericho had a protest and refused to leave the ring unless he got back into the championship match and the Anonymous GM said "No Chance in Hell" and Jericho said Vince McMahon is a lot of things but he isn't a coward and he wouldn't hide behind a computer? That's exactly what Vince has become/is becoming, a man that tends to shy away from confrontation these days rather than the guy who'd fight Austin in a cage match.

Then we can have HHH vs CM Punk with CM Punk's belt and HHH's ownership all on the line. HHH Punk and Vince are all capable and convincing enough to pull this off. The specifics would have to be worked out but I'd be entertained. If the WWE wants to do something big, this would be it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

Eh, it's all a set-up. Cena's getting screwed by Vince on Sunday, Punk will win the title, and the MITB winner will cash in on Punk.


----------



## DDTXUW (Apr 16, 2011)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*



Gene_Wilder said:


> ...to HHH?
> 
> 1. CM Punk "embarrasses/exposes" him and his "incompetence" as chairman of the wwe 2 weeks ago
> 2. Cena asks what happened to Vince the "fighter" last week
> ...


I think I'd rather see Hunter align with Vince then usurp him. Punk is over big time, playing that Austin-esque anti hero, but Hunter would need to do something to establish himself as the full on heel so not to ruin Punk's momentum...which brings us to the anonymous GM... Steph. She's an awesome heel, and the second reign of the McMahon-Helmsley era would be an awesome start to Punks new era anti-hero.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

Nah triple h himself said vince is not gonna retire ever....

he aid"vince is gonna die in that chair"

so unless vince dies ... hhh is not gonna take over the company.

but kayfabe wise hhh can do that angle & make it work.
as a matter of fact u can do any angle with hhh.... he is too damm talented he can make it work easily!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

People keep thinking that HHH would be better...but would he? Sure he knows the business, but so does Hulk Hogan, and we all know how he's running TNA to the ground....we don't know if HHH can actually be the man...


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 25, 2005)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

After nothing but HHH hogging the World Title between 2001-2005, I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

I'm very sure that Triple H can not make the WWE better than Vince

Sin Cara, his first project, going to be a big mistake (Cara is great, but HHH made the wrong decision to add him to the main roster immediately instead of put him to FCW at least for few months)


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*



Dynasty said:


> After nothing but HHH hogging the World Title between 2001-2005, I don't know what to believe.


I doubt he'll be inring, but he might play favorites a bit too much....ie allowing Sheamus to hog the title for a long time on SD (Cena will still carry RAW, as investors would anally rape HHH if he hurts the biggest moneymaker in the WWE).


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*



DDTXUW said:


> I think I'd rather see Hunter align with Vince then usurp him. Punk is over big time, playing that Austin-esque anti hero, but Hunter would need to do something to establish himself as the full on heel so not to ruin Punk's momentum...which brings us to the anonymous GM... Steph. She's an awesome heel, and the second reign of the McMahon-Helmsley era would be an awesome start to Punks new era anti-hero.


HHH aligning with Vince has been done before and Vince isn't the same Vince of the Austin/McMahon feud, he's letting CM Punk "push" him around, he's letting Cena question if he has the McMahon "brass balls". He's not the same Vince and I think he could play a sympathetic face.

Alls it takes is for CM Punk to walk out with the title and for Vince to slowly start to continue to lose the WWE. Say if Dolph Ziggler started demanding perks and essentially got an ego, imagine if HHH's music hit and he walked down the ring and set Dolph Ziggler straight. He'd align himself with Vince in that respect...but then all he has to do is make his case to Vince that HHH should run the company and as soon as Vince hands over the company then you get "Mr. Hemsley" HHH the heel. It'd be his biggest heel incarnation to date. Like I said, *Vince McMahon = Boss, HHH = Dictator*. Or maybe HHH could hire back Cena to save face and then turn Heel.

CM Punk could return with the title and contract he didn't sign, sign it, and it'll be on like Donkey Kong. In the meantime I'd like to see Punk go on a PR tour to Jimmy Fallon Kimmel ESPN etc with the belt. He'd be the face of the WWE without actually being in the WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

The big HHH retires/McMahon/takeover/attempted coupe/whatever the hell you wanna call it storyline is the WWE's ace up their sleeve imo. McMahon's in storylines draws. Add on an attempted takeover deal and it's sure to be huge. When that time comes is when it will all go down but not until HHH is fully ready to hang them up.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

reading ideas like on this thread get me really excited......so stop posting good thoughts, it gives me a real let down when the WWE doesnt deliver.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**

I see there's a lot of rumours about Triple H returning and I dont think that would be a bad thing but here's how I would like it to go down:

I think RAW might start to play on the Mr McMahon character a bit more in the coming weeks by introducing the corporate Game. It would be great if tonight's RAW starts with Mr McMahon addressing the audience about the status of the WWE Championship and how he's planning to fix it, or even replace that title. BAM - TIIMMEE TO PLAYYYY THE GAAAME. Suited Triple H walks out and starts to "shoot" on Mr McMahon for being such a blundering fool for letting Punk take away the precious WWE Championship, thus starting a rivalry for control of the company which Triple H is going in the wrong direction. Perhaps even have Stephanie there, turning her back on her father.

I dunno, just seems like something I would dig...


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**

*Cough* Ahem...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**



Moonlight said:


>


your signature may come true


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

hmmm...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

Legendary prediction right here.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**

Illuminati?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

Damn, I know a lot of you have awful ideas but some of you are pretty smart. Kudos to the accurate predictions, guys.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**

spot on eh guys? well a little haha


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*

good predictions guys! congrats!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: McMahon discussion thread*



Evolution said:


> Legendary prediction right here.


Damn right, holy shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

Nicely done, nicely done!
This is absolutely awesome!
I'm in complete shock right now! Wow!

I honestly can't believe the complaining going on from some people. 
We ask for all of this, and they give it to us! Look at the winners of last night ppv.
Look at this whole show being full of wrestling, and HHH coming to take over. 
Yet somehow, people find a way to complain. I can't believe it.
I feel like I'm 10 again watching wrestling! I'm so interested and hyped up for it!


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

ITS THE BEGINNING OF A NEW ERA! I'M SO FUCKING PUMPED!!!!

On topic though that was a really emotional scene. I honestly had a lump in my throat. I wish the crowd was better for it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

Holy shit, your prediction was spot on lol.


----------



## The Rock=G.O.A.T (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

Meehhh we all know Vince is still the owner at least off the scenes


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

Shit just got real.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*



sylentknyte said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> ITS THE BEGINNING OF A NEW ERA! I'M SO FUCKING PUMPED!!!!
> 
> On topic though that was a really emotional scene. I honestly had a lump in my throat. I wish the crowd was better for it.


me too, i think vince's tears were genuine. he's realizing that it's almost time to give it up.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**



RKO696 said:


> Illuminati?


There can only be three explanations:

1) I have insider info
2) I am a psychic
3) The WWE read my first post in this thread and liked it so much that they stole my idea

There can be no other explanation... :agree:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

**RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

So, after what just happened, HHH is taking over (kayfabe wise) WWE. Not talking about what is happening / will happen to Vince, talking about:

What changes do you expect from this "new boss"?

What new things can he bring to the table as a character to the show with his new role?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*



> “…and I’d like to think that maybe this company would be better after Vince McMahon’s dead, but the fact is, it’s going get taken over by his idiotic daughter and his doofus son-in-law, and the rest of his stupid family!"


I'm just saying...


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

CM punk reinstated.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

New belt design, change in tv rating


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

Triple H vs Punk Summer Slam. Winner takes over the company. Vince vs Austin part deux


----------



## GNasTyx (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*



CaptainCharisma2 said:


> CM punk reinstated.


well hes not fired so he cant be reinstated but he can cut a new contract for punk if thats what you mean lol


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

CM Punk comes back, and jobs to Triple H. Game over?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

Stephanie as the computer.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

*a new era in wwe*

great show tonight in my opinion but does people think a new era on wwe is about to start with triple h in control meaning wwe could be back to amazing again after money in the bank. Will wait and see how the show is next week


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

CM Punk reinstated is the obvious choice. I think the show will still be the same though I mean after all we still got the same writers.


----------



## Glanerd (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

I could see this as Vince's way of retiring.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

*-better ratings
-more attitude
...just better overall..*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

I hope this leads to him becoming a power hungry boss, and turning heel. It would make for some great television

I could see him "resigning" Punk, then screws him at Summerslam, then fires him.

Punk can take his break, then come back a few months later seeking revenge


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: McMahon discussion thread*

i wonder what this does for the whole punk fiasco?

i think wwe made a mistake but not storyline "firing" cena and i really don't see how this can play out other than maybe have vince returning, along with punk, in an attempt to regain control of his company

actually now that i think about it, i can't see anything historic coming out of this other than vince being slowly phased out of the company altogether


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*

New Signings : MCMG's / KOW
Cruiserwieght division?
Unified World titles?

Unfortunately i see it being something along the lines of, triple threat next week for title, rey, miz and cena, cena wins, all the fans go wtf, back to where we were 5 weeks ago


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*



wwefanatic89 said:


> CM Punk reinstated is the obvious choice. I think the show will still be the same though I mean after all we still got the same writers.


Not to mention I cant see anybidy getting behind these vanilla midget fcw clones unless they revamp the product 100%


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*



RKO696 said:


> I hope this leads to him becoming a power hungry boss, and turning heel. It would make for some great television


Like fuck it would. It would be the same as Vince, only with a different guy playing the part of Vince. I think a face "owner" (cause face it, Vince will own it until the day he dies, this is a story make no mistake) would be something refreshing for once.

Shit, if HHH just does your suggestion there, they might as well say "Meet the new boss, same as the old boss".


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I just wonder how much the product will actually change.


----------



## Undertaker forever (May 27, 2011)

*Three Important things that we can probably conclude from tonights Raw*

Here are three important things that we can probably conclude from tonights episode of monday night raw. Please read them and then leave a comment

1. Triple H taking over as the new chairman of the WWE probably means that it will revert back to the old style WWE with more exciting and less predictable storylines. Also with more Smash mouth attitude 

2. C.M. Punk will be offered a new contract considering that Triple H is in charge and he will bring the WWE championship back. it also pretty much sums up a rematch between Punk and Cena at Summer Slam.

3. This one is probably not been considered yet. But with Triple H taking over, who will the Undertaker take on next year at Wrestlemaina if he decides to fight one last time?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope this leads to something incredible. I highly doubt Vince is actually gone for good; he isn't retiring at a random RAW, when he goes it will be at Wrestlemania.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Three Important things that we can probably conclude from tonights Raw*

well cm punk can face undertaker at next year's wrestlemania


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

*new era in wwe*

I think this could be a new era in wwe and judging by the amazing ppv and good raw and triple in control sounds awesome


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: new era in wwe*

I'll tell you one thing, the WWE is going to get a lot better very soon.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: new era in wwe*

People, if you really thought that this Raw was going to live up the greatness that was MITB 2011 then no wonder you're disapointed with this Raw. I'm not saying to have low expectations. Just to be realisitic. I found this Raw to be entertaining. Not every match was good(Rey/Truth was pretty ok) but it had a good amount of wrestling and the follow up from last night has intensified the current angle even further.

Count me in for next week's Raw for sure.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Three Important things that we can probably conclude from tonights Raw*



krai999 said:


> well cm punk can face undertaker at next year's wrestlemania


undertaker needs to face a younger talent on the grandest stage of them all, someone who won't end the streak but taker can still help get over MAJOR with an amazing performance, IMO that's cm punk down to a t

the only other person i could see becoming a big draw for wrestlemania against taker is every fans dream match and has been rumored for years but is less likely than tna beating wwe in ratings... and we all know who that is


----------



## TheeFuzz (Mar 20, 2009)

Triple H comes out and says CM Punk is the real WWE Champion. Triple Threat to determine the number one contender at Summerslam. Cena wins obviously win whilst Miz/Rey go on to feud. CM Punk cannot take the title to another oganization just yet as there is a 90 day no compete clause. However Triple H reinstates him for one more match. If he wins he can compete in any organization with no no compete clause. Cena takes on Punk at summerslam in another singles match. Triple H screws Cena, then revealing that CM Punk and him have made a business agreement. They now work together. Colt Cobana joins the mix as well and they create a new power stable.(along with other superstars) Thus turning Triple H heel. Revealing this was a plot to remove Vince from power and to create a new era based on wrestling and attitude. Thus a new era.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually cried for Vince. I'm gonna miss him :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

i would've preferred to see a power struggle but this was good and works out just as well. I can definitely see CM Punk coming under the wrath of HHH for getting his Dad fired, if he ever does comeback. Exciting shit!!! Glad my name is at the top of the thread.

ME!!! the greatest mind in the entire world of wrestling!!!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**



pipsythegypsy said:


> I see there's a lot of rumours about Triple H returning and I dont think that would be a bad thing but here's how I would like it to go down:
> 
> I think RAW might start to play on the Mr McMahon character a bit more in the coming weeks by introducing the corporate Game. It would be great if tonight's RAW starts with Mr McMahon addressing the audience about the status of the WWE Championship and how he's planning to fix it, or even replace that title. BAM - TIIMMEE TO PLAYYYY THE GAAAME. Suited Triple H walks out and starts to "shoot" on Mr McMahon for being such a blundering fool for letting Punk take away the precious WWE Championship, thus starting a rivalry for control of the company which Triple H is going in the wrong direction. Perhaps even have Stephanie there, turning her back on her father.
> 
> I dunno, just seems like something I would dig...


Great job on the prediction. I believe the tears McMahon had were genuine. They had planned on actually killing his character off 4 years ago. This is another route and it makes sense.


----------



## PraetorianGuard (Jun 13, 2005)

I personally feel like an Invasion-esque angle is coming soon where Vince tries to "take back" his company.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting that they chose CM Punk to kickstart a storyline of this magnitude. It shows they put serious stock in him.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*



Nemephosis said:


> Like fuck it would. It would be the same as Vince, only with a different guy playing the part of Vince. I think a face "owner" (cause face it, Vince will own it until the day he dies, this is a story make no mistake) would be something refreshing for once.
> 
> Shit, if HHH just does your suggestion there, they might as well say "Meet the new boss, same as the old boss".


It's not as entertaining when the boss is a good

Perfect example is Teddy Long


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

people don't seem to understand that this will only work if wwe becomes more entertaining than it has been, and somewhat even return to the attitude era but not to the extent that they are duplicating old storylines

so with all this power shifting, what is the point of having a gm, an anonymous one at that?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

TheeFuzz said:


> Triple H comes out and says CM Punk is the real WWE Champion. Triple Threat to determine the number one contender at Summerslam. Cena wins obviously win whilst Miz/Rey go on to feud. CM Punk cannot take the title to another oganization just yet as there is a 90 day no compete clause. However Triple H reinstates him for one more match. If he wins he can compete in any organization with no no compete clause. Cena takes on Punk at summerslam in another singles match. Triple H screws Cena, then revealing that CM Punk and him have made a business agreement. They now work together. Colt Cobana joins the mix as well and they create a new power stable.(along with other superstars) Thus turning Triple H heel. Revealing this was a plot to remove Vince from power and to create a new era based on wrestling and attitude. Thus a new era.


That's a relly good idea.

And that storyline showed that the GM is or will be stephanie because of CM punk 1st promo when he mentioned her.

I honestly think if Punk comes back, he'll feud with HHH ala Vince/Austin.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So, is this gonna play out on Smackdown too?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**



doyousee? said:


> Great job on the prediction. I believe the tears McMahon had were genuine. They had planned on actually killing his character off 4 years ago. This is another route and it makes sense.


what? My name is at the top of the thread, weeks ago and you're giving credit to some guy that chimed in this afternoon?!?! 

Are you serious?!?!? I'm the greatest creative mind in the world of wrestling!! not him!! me!! ME!! ME!! ME!!


Mods!! Do your job!!:banplz::banplz::banplz:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

my opinions about this is summed up to 1 word ... anew.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Very good RAW. And the way it ended wasn't what I expected either. The tears in Vince's eyes could only tell you that he is retiring quite soon which is sad. Because the WWE is his baby; he molded it to what it is today. But I think that someone needs to take over for him. Hes getting old now and needs to spend his days relaxing now.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

This kind of threw me off, it was just so random. I thought for sure Cena would be 'fired' and he just take a 3 or 4 month break from WWE. But Cena can never take a break oh no they have to start thise horeshit HHH angle where all of a sudden the boarder of directors can release a man who's owned the company for 30 years. I don't know where they are going with this storyline, I guess it will lead to HHH in a ownership type role every week on Raw? Which could make some good segments. I think the tournament wasn't a bad idea as this will hopefully create a long overdue new WWE championship belt. I don't see Miz or Mysterio holding on to it for very long especially considering Miz's knee has been messed up, ADR will probally be crowned champion next week and feud with Cena for Summerslam.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I can feel it it's a new era on the horizon.......There has been other opportunities where it seems like it be, like the paternity angle, Mayweather, McMahon's car being blown up(That actually might have been it, but the whole Benoit thing fucked it up), but everything always involved what we're used to, like they were trying to recreate what has already happened......This just seems like they're about to just change what we're used to IE: McMahon get's repalced by HHH. The whole Punk thing, characters like R-Truth, Christian, Mark Henry really getting their shot. It just feels like WWE is not being stubborn for once and are just breaking things down that we're used to and rebuilding them.

I think they're also aware that the internet has changed wrestling and now they're using the internet and social media to play with the IWC and use it to advance storylines, they have finally gotten hip to what's going on. I also think this has been in the works since last year when Bret came back and NXT debuted......You could tell NXT season one was a practice ground for the direction they werfe moving in.....Basically you can say 2010 was 2011'a '97.....we'll see though.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Thanks, Vince. 

Sure, he's still going to be Vince McMahon, but I can see him stepping away from the television product. I'll always remember the moments of Mr. McMahon and he was easily the greatest heel character of all time, considering his power and abuse of it. Not to mention he lost all of his feuds, putting everyone over himself, and engaging in all the activities (and even worse a lot of times) that he had others do. He was truly a great character and personality.

If he is done, and he should be considering his age, I am happy to have at least watched his best moments.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Evolution said:


> Interesting that they chose CM Punk to kickstart a storyline of this magnitude. It shows they put serious stock in him.


You think he plays a role in this or is he going to be walking around Chicago the next few months with the WWE Championship?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Was The CM Punk Storyline Triple H's Idea? It was one of the best storylines to happen in a long time and also, last night's ppv was mainly targeted to the wrestling fans and the product has change a lot in a few weeks and now that triple h has taken over the wwe, It seems that he must involved in all the changes that have taken place recently.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Nitemare said:


> Thanks, Vince.
> 
> Sure, he's still going to be Vince McMahon, but I can see him stepping away from the television product. I'll always remember the moments of Mr. McMahon and he was easily the greatest heel character of all time, considering his power and abuse of it. Not to mention he lost all of his feuds, putting everyone over himself, and engaging in all the activities (and even worse a lot of times) that he had others do. He was truly a great character and personality.
> 
> If he is done, and he should be considering his age, I am happy to have at least watched his best moments.


He probally will take a semi break from the television product but I guarantee he'll be back soon enough, he's not going anywhere trust me.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

i know this may sound a bit farfetched but remember back in November when they did that Vince in a coma thing on Raw and they had Vince wake up from his coma only to be revealled as Stephs dream. Leading to Hunter going he's brain dead. Was that a leading point for this angle maybe im looking way to deep into this but it all fits together somehow that Vince is gone and Hunter is in charge was it all a plan by Hunter and Steph to get rid of Vince


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*



wwefanatic89 said:


> CM Punk reinstated is the obvious choice. I think the show will still be the same though I mean after all we still got the same writers.


WWE actually did change the head writer over the past month or so. It's the dude who plays Ranjin Singh.

Everybody who've enjoyed the shows over the past few weeks should thank him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You think he plays a role in this or is he going to be walking around Chicago the next few months with the WWE Championship?


i could see HHH playing the pissed off role, accusing punk of being the reason vince was relieved of his duties, causing punk to return and reveal it was triple h's plan all along to run the company since day one, when he married into the family...then vince, thru punk, can contest in getting ownership of his company back, with everyone else in wwe feuding with punk because their happy vince is no longer in charge and are ready for chance

concludes with vince's most loyal worker of all time, the undertaker, given an ultimatum of remaining with the company or siding with mcmahon...taker decides to side with mcmahon, which enrages triple h who is still upset with losing to taker at mania and books taker/punk for next years mania


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

For you idiots who think Vince Mcmahon has retired in real life, WWE is a publically traded company, therefore any executive changes of this nature would have to be announced and fully disclosed. Having said that, this definetly looks like the end of "Mr. Mcmahon." Gonna miss him, one of the most entertaining men in the history of televison, farewell.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

anyone else catch the sinister half grin Triple H flashed before he left the camera frame....yeah something huge is definitely going down and I for one am just sitting back with my friend herb and enjoying it...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

First thing HHH needs to do is put up that awesome new CM Punk shirt onto wweshop.com (since he loves advertising that so much)
THEN reinstate Punk.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Vince McMahon for all the great moments you will be missed.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

pagi said:


> For you idiots who think Vince Mcmahon has retired in real life, WWE is a publically traded company, therefore any executive changes of this nature would have to be announced and fully disclosed. Having said that, this definetly looks like the end of "Mr. Mcmahon." Gonna miss him, one of the most entertaining men in the history of televison, farewell.


yeah true i agree this is the end of Mr McMahon about time to. He was a great character for a long time but for the past few years he has been quite stale and boring. The need to make Hunter a heel like Vince was back in the day


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

So what about Undertaker and HHH ?
it will be interesting to watch Undertaker vs the new boss


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> So what about Undertaker and HHH ?
> it will be interesting to watch Undertaker vs the new boss


Fuck the Undertaker.


i am sick of watching legends like hhh and hbk job to him every wrestlemania.

just retire already bitch.

his gimmick is stale as fuck ... he does even talk on the mic anymore!

fuck taker & overrated streak.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wrong section for my last post but true all the same.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> So what about Undertaker and HHH ?
> it will be interesting to watch Undertaker vs the new boss


like i mentioned before, triple h accuses punk as being the reason mcmahon was relieved of his duties, punk then accuses of triple h being the reason, as he wanted to run the company all along...this doesn't sit well with undertaker, vince's most loyal employee, who is then given an ultimatum by triple h, to side with him or vince/punk...undertaker returns to raw and chokeslams triple h...it eventually leads to punk/taker in what SHOULD be taker's final mania matchup


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If this is really the end of Mr. McMahon, then obviously big thanks to Vinnie Mac for providing so many moments over the years (including the greatest sports entertainment feud of ALL TIME bar zero). Easily one of the greatest heels of ALL time. Words can't express what Vince has been as a boss AND a character. 

If Trips really is taking over the onscreen role, I don't think he should be the "evil boss" at all. I don't know how they'll play it but they shouldn't follow the stepping down of Mr. McMahon by rehashing what he used to be.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

My 2 cents:

Triple H and Cena are looking like good guys/saviors. 
But little do we know they are in it, together..developing a plan to turn against the fans. 

It'll be Rock vs. Cena and Triple H vs Punk at Mania


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yall trippin if you think Vinnie Mac is done forealz. he isn't gonna go out like some punk ass bitch. HE'S MR.MCMAHON DAMNIT!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Triple H and Cena are looking like good guys/saviors.
> But little do we know they are in it, together..developing a plan to turn against the fans.
> ...


that would be amazing


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: *RAW Spoilers* HHH reign*



Boss P said:


> WWE actually did change the head writer over the past month or so. It's the dude who plays Ranjin Singh.
> 
> Everybody who've enjoyed the shows over the past few weeks should thank him.


isn't he running smackdown?


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

goham202 said:


> like i mentioned before, triple h accuses punk as being the reason mcmahon was relieved of his duties, punk then accuses of triple h being the reason, as he wanted to run the company all along...this doesn't sit well with undertaker, vince's most loyal employee, who is then given an ultimatum by triple h, to side with him or vince/punk...undertaker returns to raw and chokeslams triple h...it eventually leads to punk/taker in what SHOULD be taker's final mania matchup


I will actually take the first part of your theory to another direction. Triple H goes with blaming CM Punk for Vince's removal, and it is taken into consideration for sometime to secure Triple H as the new boss. It is then later revealed that it was Triple H (Maybe Steph as well) who put CM Punk up to this whole scenario. It is a perfect during the shoot promo Punk calling out them specifically, and now all of a sudden Triple H is being put in charge? I sense a deeper seed planted to this story line.

Happens in all kinds of storylines. CM Punk plays the disruption of the current order, he seems independent, but in many movies, shows, and books he is working for a higher power.


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

THIS IS THE WWE AT ITS BEST!!!!

When they blur that line in between reality and entertainment and let them influence each other lol

This whole thing could just be on big huge story line... every bit of it from punk to hhh to Vincent to the talent scouts to fen wand the rock on twitter

OR ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE IN THE WWE!!!!
CM PUNK is a free agent andthe owner of the wwe championship 
venal was about to be fired tonight
Hhh is now the new big man on campus
and the biggest star and personality in wwe history is now out of the picture

If this is a storyline than bravo wwe bravo!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

PowerBombOnTheNeck said:


> I will actually take the first part of your theory to another direction. Triple H goes with blaming CM Punk for Vince's removal, and it is taken into consideration for sometime to secure Triple H as the new boss. It is then later revealed that it was Triple H (Maybe Steph as well) who put CM Punk up to this whole scenario. It is a perfect during the shoot promo Punk calling out them specifically, and now all of a sudden Triple H is being put in charge? I sense a deeper seed planted to this story line.
> 
> Happens in all kinds of storylines. CM Punk plays the disruption of the current order, he seems independent, but in many movies, shows, and books he is working for a higher power.


everything could work as long as there is some connection between triple h/punk, either triple h using punk as a scapegoat of taking vince's position, which in return enrages vince's most loyal supporter, undertaker facing punk mania and as much as i'd hate to say, LOSING after interference by triple h, the man he defeated previously, in a career match

another possible scenario is punk siding with vince, both as heels, against the new triple h lead wwe, again culminating in a taker/punk match at mania, which taker wins, after triple h interference because he doesn't want punk able to do what he and best friend, hbk, couldn't do and thats end the streak

I DEFINATELY HOPE THIS TRIPLE H AS THE BOSS ANGLE SOMEHOW INCLUDES BOTH PUNK & TAKER...


and on another note, vince always was hellbent on making sure no one pulled a "madusa" and showed up on another promotions show with one of his titles but does anyone else feel that madusa throwing the belt in the trash on nitro was wcw's way of pay back for ric flair showing up on wwf tv in 91 with their world title?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

TheeFuzz said:


> Triple H comes out and says CM Punk is the real WWE Champion. Triple Threat to determine the number one contender at Summerslam. Cena wins obviously win whilst Miz/Rey go on to feud. CM Punk cannot take the title to another oganization just yet as there is a 90 day no compete clause. However Triple H reinstates him for one more match. If he wins he can compete in any organization with no no compete clause. Cena takes on Punk at summerslam in another singles match. Triple H screws Cena, then revealing that CM Punk and him have made a business agreement. They now work together. Colt Cobana joins the mix as well and they create a new power stable.(along with other superstars) Thus turning Triple H heel. Revealing this was a plot to remove Vince from power and to create a new era based on wrestling and attitude. Thus a new era.


Would destroy the whole angle for me. Can we stop the whole "LETS BRING BACK ATTITUDE ERA!" shit. No. I want a unique era.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Triple H is sly as fuck. That is all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

capat said:


> Fuck the Undertaker.
> 
> 
> i am sick of watching legends like hhh and hbk job to him every wrestlemania.
> ...


I actually agree with this guy lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Remember last year when Nexus started up and destroyed Cena? Everyone was on here talking about a "new era" and more "attitude". What happened then? hahaha. Chill out people, lets just watch and see what comes of this and stop predicting once again a "new era" is about to begin hahaha


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Triple H and Cena are looking like good guys/saviors.
> But little do we know they are in it, together..developing a plan to turn against the fans.
> ...


Awesome but how would this plan unfold?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> Would destroy the whole angle for me. Can we stop the whole "LETS BRING BACK ATTITUDE ERA!" shit. No. I want a unique era.


good thing nobody cares about your opinion


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

NexS.E.S said:


> Would destroy the whole angle for me. Can we stop the whole "LETS BRING BACK ATTITUDE ERA!" shit. No. I want a unique era.


I dont need an Attitude era, but there needs to be change with this farmstead PG bs. I am not saying there needs to be DIVA ass shaking matches or the use of profanity left and right, but the safe writing for a few rehashed super stars needs to be disrupted, and a rebellious change is never pretty or safe.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

HHH should reveal that it was his idea the entire punk storyline & bring back punk!!

that shit would be epic... punk and hhh as heels & cena the babyface as usual!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This had better lead to Punk still being the official champion and the tournament being cancelled.

I mean, I'm sure that Punk isn't gone for long because otherwise they wouldn't have given him the title, but I want this reign to count for something.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Where I honestly see this going is this...

I do see a Invasion happening with HHH turning heel, and Vince McMahon coming back with CM Punk to save the WWE. Possibl Vince announces that he has bought a company to compete against the WWE. Ring of Honor which will feature an wrestler he just signed...Cm PUNK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nut Tree said:


> Where I honestly see this going is this...
> 
> I do see a Invasion happening with HHH turning heel, and Vince McMahon coming back with CM Punk to save the WWE. Possibl Vince announces that he has bought a company to compete against the WWE. Ring of Honor which will feature an wrestler he just signed...Cm PUNK


Right, because Punk is going to sign to a new company Vince bought when the basis of the leaving storyline is because of the way Vince McMahon runs WWE...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

capat said:


> HHH should reveal that it was his idea the entire punk storyline & bring back punk!!
> 
> that shit would be epic... punk and hhh as heels & cena the babyface as usual!!


punk does a better job as heel than face but i think a face turn is needed in order to have his iminent heel turn to be that much more powerful...i don't think pairing him with hhh would be a good idea, however

i would love to see cena as a heel but after what happened on raw tonight, i don't see how it would work now

maybe out of all this, we get a y2j return as well...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This had better lead to Punk still being the official champion and the tournament being cancelled.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure that Punk isn't gone for long because otherwise they wouldn't have given him the title, but I want this reign to count for something.


I have a feeling the reason why Triple H is now the owner of WWE is that they feel that if Vince is gone it might give Punk a reason to sign a new contract in the story.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Punk + WWE title + Bryan + Big Gold Belt + ROH + Shane McMahon = Win


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Didn't read the whole thread, but:

Why does everybody seem to think HHH is so keen on hiring Punk back? Why would Punk want to work for the guy he called a doofus?

Jesus people, sometimes you don't think.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I have a feeling the reason why Triple H is now the owner of WWE is that they feel that if Vince is gone it might give Punk a reason to sign a new contract in the story.


Possibly, but they'd have to ignore the fact that Punk bashed Triple H too in his worked shoot. 

I know he's going to return someway, I just can't figure out how right now in a way that keeps continuity.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think this will build up to HHH and Punk at Wrestlemania, with the power of the WWE at stake. If they do it right, there will be months of captivating television. 

By the way, if this is the last time, thank you Mr. McMahon. I am truly honored and glad to have loved and hated you on my television for all these years.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, but:
> 
> Why does everybody seem to think HHH is so keen on hiring Punk back? Why would Punk want to work for the guy he called a doofus?
> 
> Jesus people, sometimes you don't think.


Punk calling hhh calling doofus is part of this very storyline!


hhh will reaveal it was his idea all along to do it and bring back punk & together they will screw cena.

maybe this will turn cena heel... one can hope!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winning™;9993808 said:


> I think this will build up to HHH and Punk at Wrestlemania, with the power of the WWE at stake. If they do it right, there will be months of captivating television.
> 
> By the way, if this is the last time, thank you Mr. McMahon. I am truly honored and glad to have loved and hated you on my television for all these years.


I can't fathom that we'll never see Vince again, he's lost control of the company before and he always gets it back, but if this really is the last time, then I'm gonna co-sign to this. As much as I bash some of the things Vince McMahon does, his feud with Austin is my absolute favourite thing in wrestling ever. He understands how to cut a promo better than most of his talent and if he's really gone I'll miss his appearances.



> i like that dudes idea of triple h vs punk at mania, but on the other hand, that fucks the undertaker over. considering how ridiculously big his streak has gotten, to the point of being more important than the wwe title at wrestlemania, plus the massive storyline that has kind of just happened since wm 25, i don't think anyone other than triple h would be a worthy or credible opponent for taker next year (realistic opponents, no 1 in a million chances like stone cold, sting or leonardo dicaprio). buttttttt now, i have to say i want to see cm punk face taker. punk should be credible enough by then if he isn't already, shit punk vs taker, 20-0 that would be some great television, added to that rock/cena... ya ya ya ya


Easy solution, have Taker take WM 28 off. Give him ample time to rest up and make sure he can go, then bring him back for WM 29 against Cena. If there's any PPV that can go without a Streak match it's the one with Cena vs Rock headlining.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You VINCE that is all


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Kobe Bryant said:


> good thing nobody cares about your opinion


No one gives a shit about you too. Anyways, it'd be stupid. Rehashing the same shit from 12 years ago? Give me something new.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

capat said:


> Fuck the Undertaker.
> 
> 
> i am sick of watching legends like hhh and hbk job to him every wrestlemania.
> ...


Nice post *dudeme12*


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

wafflegiraffe said:


> i like that dudes idea of triple h vs punk at mania, but on the other hand, that fucks the undertaker over. considering how ridiculously big his streak has gotten, to the point of being more important than the wwe title at wrestlemania, plus the massive storyline that has kind of just happened since wm 25, i don't think anyone other than triple h would be a worthy or credible opponent for taker next year (realistic opponents, no 1 in a million chances like stone cold, sting or leonardo dicaprio). buttttttt now, i have to say i want to see cm punk face taker. punk should be credible enough by then if he isn't already, shit punk vs taker, 20-0 that would be some great television, added to that rock/cena... ya ya ya ya



Bullshit taker streak overrated.

and no taker desnt draw shit anymore... eeybody already he is not gonna lose ever.

cena or punk or rock or triple h are the real draws .

screw taker.

why does he even keep going ?? just retire!!

he is irrelevant to wwe from this point on.

if this is truly a beginning of a great era in wwe then oldman like taker shouldnt be a part of it!

taker is a dead fucking weight!!


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Pezley said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, but:
> 
> Why does everybody seem to think HHH is so keen on hiring Punk back? Why would Punk want to work for the guy he called a doofus?
> 
> Jesus people, sometimes you don't think.


As I said, its too coincidental he called them stupid and two weeks later HHH is the new head? Its obvious its a seeded story line, and if Vince is being "relieved of his duties" for his consideration of costing business of firing Cena; then HHH is already incapable of running business by not bringing back Punk who was the focal point of the last month of Raw's ratings love him or hate him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't fathom that we'll never see Vince again, he's lost control of the company before and he always gets it back, but if this really is the last time, then I'm gonna co-sign to this. As much as I bash some of the things Vince McMahon does, his feud with Austin is my absolute favourite ever. He understand how to cut a promo better than most of his talent and if he's really gone I'll miss his appearances.


I think so. I mean, if you think about it what other real purpose does he have to be out there. No matter the things Vince has been called and said about on, which I have been apart of, he always putted over his rivals. Always. I think this was Vince's last true storyline before the character calls it a career. Vince Mcmahon was the greatest heel ever in the Attitude Era and a Top 10 heel of all time in terms of characters.



wafflegiraffe said:


> i like that dudes idea of triple h vs punk at mania, but on the other hand, that fucks the undertaker over. considering how ridiculously big his streak has gotten, to the point of being more important than the wwe title at wrestlemania, plus the massive storyline that has kind of just happened since wm 25, i don't think anyone other than triple h would be a worthy or credible opponent for taker next year (realistic opponents, no 1 in a million chances like stone cold, sting or leonardo dicaprio). buttttttt now, i have to say i want to see cm punk face taker. punk should be credible enough by then if he isn't already, shit punk vs taker, 20-0 that would be some great television, added to that rock/cena... ya ya ya ya


Ahh, it's not hard. If WM 28 is looking like what I think it is, it's going to be a New School v. Old School Theme. Rock/Cena, Austin/Miz, HHH/Punk, Taker/Barrett?Sheamus? Taker can find a better opponent for this year or hell he can heal for WM 29 if he wanted to to get in the best shape ever for his final match there.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

while I was the original guy to predict HHH taking over from Vince I don't know whats going to happen after this. 

If HHH does turn heel and CM Punk does come back and the two feud, I'd like to see HBK and Kevin Nash become HHH's "Patterson and Brisco". Maybe then I'll get an HBK CM Punk match one day.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I personally want it to go down this route:

Have whoever has the title, or the "New WWE Title" tournament lead to Triple H (HEEL) winning the WWE Championship. Have him dominate RAW a bit, maybe form a good stable, such and such and basically have a new Helmsley era like in 2000, and 2003 to 05. MEANWHILE, have Cena feud with Hunter for the Title first, lose, and then have him get prepared for the Rock at Mania. From Survior Series to WrestleMania, he should be facing guys on PPV that challenge him with his match with the Rock, Obviously, Cena will win all those matches, and that will keep him busy until Mania. Punk (FACE/TWEENER) then comes back on RAW shortly before the Rumble, claims he's the real WWE Champion and Triple H isn't and wants his rightful WWE Title back. Triple H doesn't give it to him, and Punk ends up winning the Rumble setting up Punk vs. Hunter at Mania for the title with Punk going over at Mania.

THAT'S how it should go down. But if Austin agree's to Wrestle and we get Punk/Austin, that's fine too!


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

capat said:


> Bullshit taker streak overrated.
> 
> and no taker desnt draw shit anymore... eeybody already he is not gonna lose ever.
> 
> ...


Ok we get it , you hate Taker

Back to my point , HHH said that he is waiting The Undertaker 
that means he will face Undertaker once again.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Would have loved if HHH said

"Vince, you're not gonna fire Cena........I AM" and then proceeded to fire him.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I gotta give props to Vince and the writer's as they've had me on the edge of my seat for the past two months. This has been fantastic television and they even caused me to buy the PPV, the first time I've ever done so.

As for this new developing storyline with Triple H, there are some things to note.

- Punk cannot simply just be hired back. He insulted not only Trips, but his wife and basically said that Vince should be dead. Why would he wanna re-hire that guy? Now of course the fact remains that Punk is holding THEIR belt and while I'm pretty sure they're going to be introducing another belt for the time being, Trips will want the original back.

If and when Trips reinstates Punk, no doubt it wont be because he likes him or anything. There will be a catch to him returning.

- Vince is too egotistical and controlling to just bow down to Trips and leave. Especially when he isnt even a member of the family so handing the company over to him would obviously piss Vince off. And I believe he asked him "Why are you doing this to me?" or something along those lines.

Vinny Mac is not gonna go down like this without a fight. This is certainly not the last we've seen of him, I say towards the end of the year he'll return to take back what he feels is rightfully his.

Other things to consider:

- Is this the return of the McMahon/Helmsley era?

- Will Trips be the good guy of the whole company and start turning things around and become the boss that everyone loves?

- Will all the power like he's had in the past corrupt him and turn him into an evil boss, only worse because he can actually fight?

- Could we possibly see a new version of Vince/Austin with Punk/Trips at Mania?

A lot of things to consider. I love the possibilities.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

wafflegiraffe said:


> shit! if austin is wrestling they have to do austin/punk. it writes itself and the chemistry between them is top notch. i like the new school vs old school theme. i wonder where jericho would fit into that if he were to return. maybe he can wrestle himself but that isn't possible so nevermind


i could see mania being built around rock/cena, punk/taker or punk/austin and possibly jericho/miz

i could only hope that wwe goes with punk/taker instead of punk/austin, with triple h playing a big part in the outcome of punk/taker

or even better, began a feud with triple h/undertaker and like the one guy mentioned, have hbk & nash return as triple h's "stooges", which could then result in nash/taker at mania, giving us the potential punk/austin match

if the next mania is indeed taker's last, i think it needs to be a big time match up, obviously, taker/punk would be a great match but nash/taker, with the added equation of triple h & hbk on nash's side, the only 2 guys to take taker to his limit at mania, claiming they know how nash can win, as they both remain pissed that they couldn't get the job done...that could be a potential entertaining match, considering nash doesn't work half-ass


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

iBeaDom said:


> - Punk cannot simply just be hired back. He insulted not only Trips, but his wife and basically said that Vince should be dead. Why would he wanna re-hire that guy? Now of course the fact remains that Punk is holding THEIR belt and while I'm pretty sure they're going to be introducing another belt for the time being, Trips will want the original back.


...because he is the most popular guy in wrestling right now and the one who got people to give a shit about wrestling the past few weeks?

It's a business.....if someone who made my product popular called my spouse a cunt, I would hire him back to make me $$$. I couldn't care less what he said about my family.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> - Punk cannot simply just be hired back. He insulted not only Trips, but his wife and basically said that Vince should be dead. Why would he wanna re-hire that guy? Now of course the fact remains that Punk is holding THEIR belt and while I'm pretty sure they're going to be introducing another belt for the time being, Trips will want the original back.


He didn't even come close to saying Vince should be dead. He pointed out when hes dead the product is hopefully in safe hands, but its not. It wasn't a shot at vince but HHH & Stephanie, but I am still fishing the idea that it was all show, and it will be unveiled that CM Punk is the pawn to HHH taking over the company, and the motive is all the fame and opportunity he was denied under Vince and his old vision.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> ...because he is the most popular guy in wrestling right now and the one who got people to give a shit about wrestling the past few weeks?
> 
> It's a business.....if someone who made my product popular called my spouse a cunt, I would hire him back to make me $$$. I couldn't care less what he said about my family.


Well you're not Trips.

Punk insulted his family, made ridiculous demands before he would agree to sign back with the company and when he didnt he took the belt and ran way.

Now like I said HHH will bring him back, but not without a bit of payback first.




PowerBombOnTheNeck said:


> *He didn't even come close to saying Vince should be dead. He pointed out when hes dead the product is hopefully in safe hands, but its not.* It wasn't a shot at vince but HHH & Stephanie, but I am still fishing the idea that it was all show, and it will be unveiled that CM Punk is the pawn to HHH taking over the company, and the motive is all the fame and opportunity he was denied under Vince and his old vision.


Yeah, like I stated Punk said McMahon should be dead for the company to be good again.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Just wanna highlight how dope this storyline is:

-- CM Punk debuts in Chicago WM22 as a fake gangster riding on John Cena's gangster car wearing a pinstripe suit and toting a fake tommy gun.

-- CM Punk leaves the WWE hiding amongst "his people" the hometown crowd of Chicago. He leaves having pulled off the greatest heist in WWE history beating John Cena. But before he goes he blows Vince a kiss goodbye, which might as well have been the "Kiss Of Death". CM Punk may have arrived as a fake gangster but he left looking like a real one. John Dillinger in Public Enemies.

-- the next day on Raw HHH comes out and says he's taking over as head of operations. Its what the board wanted its what "the family" wanted. The Son takes the place of the Father.

-- Vince McMahon goes out in a ridiculous looking fuscia suit like so many over the hill gangsters do, losing his mind, losing control "five years ago could I have gotten to him?"


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> I gotta give props to Vince and the writer's as they've had me on the edge of my seat for the past two months. This has been fantastic television and they even caused me to buy the PPV, the first time I've ever done so.
> 
> As for this new developing storyline with Triple H, there are some things to note.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. BUT....this promo didnt seem like there was any hate between the two. If this was an angle where vince wants revenge, then he wouldn't have been so emotional. Niether would Trips. I honestly feel those emotions were genuine and we will probably not see Vince ever again in a main angle. He may show up as often as Bret Hart, but hes done as a character. This promo was more symbolic. They are trying to symbolize a changing of the guards. BUT, will this change be meaningful? Who knows..

IF there was anybody Vince would let Fire him.....it would be his son-in-law. No one else.


Now....Punk and Trips will still hate each other. So if Punk returns, it would have to be creative on how they do it.

Great stuff WWE.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> Well you're not Trips.
> 
> Punk insulted his family, made ridiculous demands before he would agree to sign back with the company and when he didnt he took the belt and ran way.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about? That doesn't even come close to translating your point. He pointed out all the success up to this point was because of Vince, that he will still make millions without Punk, but when he is gone and dead that it will not be good under who is in charge. That doesnt even come close to pointing out your statement.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Revann said:


> I was thinking the same thing. BUT....this promo didnt seem like there was any hate between the two. If this was an angle where vince wants revenge, then he wouldn't have been so emotional. Niether would Trips. I honestly feel those emotions were genuine and we will probably not see Vince ever again in a main angle. He may show up as often as Bret Hart, but hes done as a character. This promo was more symbolic. They are trying to symbolize a changing of the guards. BUT, will this change be meaningful? Who knows..
> 
> IF there was anybody Vince would let Fire him.....it would be his son-in-law. No one else.
> 
> ...


Good point.

I think for Trips the sadness was genuine. As for Vince I think the shock of him losing his position was what made him so emotional because he assumed he would never have to give it up. 

This is just me personally, but I feel Vince will want to challenge Trips in the future. Like he said everything he's done is for business and our own good, he doesn't feel like he's done anything wrong, which means he doesn't feel like he should be released of his duties.

Keep in mind this is just another possibility of how this can all play out.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

for some strange reason i feel a Cena heel turn coming and him joining HHH


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

They will find a way to bring back punk.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

At what point in HHH career has he ever shown the sentiment type? If hes taking over the "Vince role" its going to be him cunningly deceiving the greatest deceiver. This has big time setup written all over it.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I just figure Triple H will put Cena in the match next week and Cena will win. Then Vince will show up sometime with Punk saying that they are the real WWE and Punk is the real champion. I just see this as Vince and Triple H in a power struggle with Punk and Cena being their pawns.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Edgehead41190 said:


> for some strange reason i feel a Cena heel turn coming and him joining HHH


could be one of the greatest things to come out of this angle


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Apparently, it's legit. Vince is actually stepping down.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Triple H will "carry" on the legacy of what McMahon wanted to achieve. There is NO doubt Triple H will shortly turn mega heel


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

why said:


> Apparently, it's legit. Vince is actually stepping down.


It's story. Stockholders are already reporting having received e-mails that he is not stepping down. Jesus.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This is honestly unreal, and the emotion and tears between the 2 seemed real, it seemed like vince couldnt believe it..


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Pezley said:


> It's story. Stockholders are already reporting having received e-mails that he is not stepping down. Jesus.



dunno. Meltzer (and HHHs buddy Xpac) is reporting that it's (APPARANELTY) legit. I think Vince is just going to be easing back and letting HHH call some of the shots.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

another thing i thought of is that trips could easily re-instate punk just to get back at him for the stuff he said about him earlier lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

source about the stockholders thing

can't find it on the sites I check out


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

He might just be taking the on air role.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

~TKOK~ said:


> He might just be taking the on air role.


This.

I don't mind cuz his character on tv was getting old , no pun intended


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

It's a shame. Vince is a better on-screen character than he is owner at this point. Wish he stepped down foreal and stayed on TV as da boss.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe it, I mean Vince cried. VINCE... CRIED! That's gotta be legit! Seriously.. Vince crying? Theres no way he faked that lol. 

Their emotions both seemed legit, and I really think this is a way to put HHH as the new owner of WWE. Vince has been involved in so many huge storylines over the years and made WWE as big as it was, so he has to be written off somehow, you cant just forget about him and make HHH the owner and move on. I don't think Vince will ever leave WWE permanently, he'll probably still be involved but will have HHH take over the big stuff. 

Like someone said, the Observer reported that this is in fact legit and he really is stepping down.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Dude...fuck the WWE for making me emotional tonight. 

Seriously, call me a pussy and make those stupid "it's real to you damn it!" jokes all you want but I legit almost choked up watching Vince cry. That shit was unreal. Never, and I mean NEVER did I think I'd see Vince to do that.

You wanna talk about history being made? THAT WAS HISTORY.
I hope everyone can appreciate what the WWE is giving us with this story...it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

you know, on a serious note, all this talk of a new era, could make sense. vince if he does step down for reals and let's triple h do majority of things is finally letting go of something he's done almost all his life. that is hard to do.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> Dude...fuck the WWE for making me emotional tonight.
> 
> Seriously, call me a pussy and make those stupid "it's real to you damn it!" jokes all you want but I legit almost choked up watching Vince cry. That shit was unreal. Never, and I mean NEVER did I think I'd see Vince to do that.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

My feeling is "Mr. McMahon" character is officially done for good. As already pointed out by someone, Vince was showing genuine emotion there, it looked like he's genuinely sad as if he's been relieved of his duties for real. The segment really got to me, tbh, it was very emotional. The idea that best characters always come from inside the person playing them can apply perfectly to Vince here. When he gets on TV it's obvious "Mr. McMahon" is just the extension of himself, he totally believes in the character he's playing, that's why all the emotions seemed so genuine. If only some of the wrestlers are allowed to develop their characters that way instead of forcing them to try to be someone they're not, the display of emotions would have been translated better through the TV screen, in my opinion.

This has been interesting storyline so far. Really looking forward to see how it will play out next week.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn they had another epic night. Vince is the man and always will be but I think this may be a great move.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I marked for Cena and HHH, WTF just happened.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

So many people have been slating the crowd for this weeks RAW, but you have to give them credit for being decent enough to start a "thank you Vince" chant. Whatever people may say about recent creative directions, the guy deserves a positive sendoff if he really is stepping down.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

No way Vince is out of the company for real. Storyline is just storyline. As long as he breathes Vince will be apart of the WWE


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

CM Punk
Colt Cabana
Ace Steel
Vince McMahon
The Nexus
R Truth
Daniel Bryan
Joey Styles
Jim Ross

All of these will align and a new era of WWE will be born.

It is coming. Wait and see.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, even Vince said it himself in an interview not too long ago he wouldn't step down until as he said, dies in the chair, as that's the way he would like to go. But i believe "Mr. McMahon" character on TV is stepping down for real.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently, XPac tweets make it seem like Vince is actually stepping down as CEO.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I Marked!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> Yeah, even Vince said it himself in an interview not too long ago he wouldn't step down until as he said, dies in the chair, as that's the way he would like to go. But i believe "Mr. McMahon" character on TV is stepping down for real.


Have to keep it kayfabe, and see how HHH can handle the role with this new character.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You are fucking kidding me.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*I love you, Pop*

Had to work tonight so I'm finishing watching Raw and I honestly had to exit the video soon as this happened.

Triple H is the worst actor of all time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> You are fucking kidding me.


What a bitch huh?


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

When Cena fans go over the edge


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Yup. Cena's promo blew HHH's out of the water. HHH showed why, though he's an excellent wrestler, he's also a bad actor. Also, Vince had a pink shirt.


----------



## Messejaxon (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

That whole segment was awful,to much crying.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Messejaxon said:


> That whole segment was awful,to much crying.


The pink shirt carried the segment.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Was quite hilarious


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm gonna admit, no matter how gay it sounds, I started to damn near choke up when Vince started crying. I know it aint real, but still.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

So did Triple H reveal to be Vinces son then lol


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



sesshomaru said:


> The pink shirt carried the segment.


damn right, real men wear pink bitches lol, nah seriously though I would agree this segment was a bit too sappy for my liking. I mainly say that because the "I love you, pop" line was so unnecessary in my opinion.


----------



## Artemecion (Mar 1, 2011)

Holy fucking shit that was awesome!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

You think he was bad, imagine John Morrison doing that segment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think he was bad, imagine John Morrison doing that segment.


LOLirefuse, I thought it was great.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Messejaxon said:


> That whole segment was awful,to much crying.


IB4

Talking 'bout??

Aside from Pink Shirt no-selling the tears.


----------



## wolf745 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

HHH normally does pretty good on the mic but i have to say that was fucking terrible lol


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Yeah and the sad thing is that is what the seg will be rembered for


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahaha Marks everywhere. Vince is not stepping down from the company it is all part of an elaborate storyline. Get a grip guys.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Man that was indeed some bad acting. It made it even worse that the fans were super happy and chating "nananana" song. They should've had Triple H be more stern but I see that they want to establish that they are close and family now and that this will be an emotionally charged thing. Storyline-wise, it was a great development. That's what I took out of it, I won't knock the idea bc of the acting.


----------



## Colossal Ruvall (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sad... it really is getting to the point where Vince is at retirement age. 

He's broken so many barriers and withstood so many barrages. This is his life.
And if he's stepping back to allow others to start to get experience, major props to him for taking such
a huge step. He won't ever relinquish real control of the company, but I do think he's letting the reigns loose.

Triple H has been learning for this moment. It makes too much sense to not be at least a little bit real.
Maybe this whole storyline so far is Trip's doing. His brainchild. If so, the WWE is in good hands.
I don't blame the PG era or the bad writing on Vince. He was playing it safe for a number of reasons and now he's come to realize it's time to change the game up again and that he doesn't have the legs for a new era.

Honestly, I believe it's a continued blurred, work-shoot that Punk kicked off with.
I also believe we will see an Attitude vs. PG Wrestlemania and a true send off for Vince, Taker, Austin and maybe Rock and Triple H in the ring one last time.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think he was bad, imagine John Morrison doing that segment.


Or worse. Mason Ryan...


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

At the end of Monday's episode of RAW, we saw Triple H return to television and announce that he would be taking over Vince McMahon's duties behind the scenes, effectively relieving Vince of his day-to-day duties. Former WWE star Sean Waltman went on Twitter following RAW and said that Vince McMahon really is stepping down from his job as Chairman and CEO:

"The text [Triple H] sent me today makes much more sense now. That was the real deal, that last 5 or however many minutes.

"Waltman also noted that WWE should "careful that this doesn't really affect the stock price." 

source: nodq.com


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



NexS.E.S said:


> Or worse. Mason Ryan...


I LOVE YOU POP GAHHH *Rips a quad and shits himself*


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting way to "write" Vince of, but honestly i wish he would have had a better send off


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

How ironic that his last match is against Bret Hart.


----------



## Suspectible (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



NexS.E.S said:


> Or worse. Mason Ryan...


One worse would be SHAME-us


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

But, but, Triple H can't be a bad actor!?!? Michael Cole said The Chaperone was good!! And King said it was so good he watched it twice!!


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



NexS.E.S said:


> Or worse. *Mason Ryan*...


Mason Ryan: akhjji icon pedior icon diglio khakhakhaha pojhhpoop pop!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Triple H is best at comedy.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pillzmayn said:


> How ironic that his last match is against Bret Hart.


that was what made the Mr.McMahon chracter in the first place


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



NexS.E.S said:


> Or worse. Mason Ryan...


Or worse still, Alberto Del Rio. "I love you pappy, but it is my destiny to run the WWE." He then does that thing he does with his fingers by his chin and his lips are ridiculously quivering and he turns his face like he's about to do his wink and five seconds later he manages to get out a single teardrop.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

bad acting? yeah right. you obviously haven't seen The Chaperone yet. Triple H is a young Brando.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Idk man... I really dug the promo. Triple H and McMahon had some good emotion. You have to give them some cred.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Ricardo Rodriguez said:


> Mason Ryan: akhjji icon pedior icon diglio khakhakhaha pojhhpoop pop!


Hahahahah I fucking love you. No, Scott Steiner going: eye waaas guu bawp


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

McGillicutty would have been worse.

and starting this moment... I... from now... love... from this moment on... you... this will be the moment... pop... starting now...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



scrilla said:


> McGillicutty would have been worse.
> 
> and starting this moment... I... from now... love... from this moment on... you... this will be the moment... pop... starting now...


i love you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Next week should be a Vince retirement show.


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

LMFAO I actually burst out laughing when he said "I love you pop" Nobody can tell me that wasn't meant as a joke I seriously question anyones sanity who thought saying that would be emotional hehe.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



scrilla said:


> McGillicutty would have been worse.
> 
> and starting this moment... I... from now... love... from this moment on... you... this will be the moment... pop... starting now...


LOL. No the Great Khali: dsaphhsdaudashyasoiuhsaidpuysauidmhaiosd[asidwdash uasndusaidyhsauhdsah983247-98234hkdasd


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

the promo was cringeworthy, tna style lol

but i think the pink was done on purpose to try to make vince's evil image softer and nicer, more liked.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

~TKOK~ said:


> Next week should be a Vince retirement show.


And Punk should crash it in some way.

I love that NO ONE knows what's going to happen. This is how it should always feel!
I can't even think of the possibilities of what they're going to do with Punk. 
Ah, so many roads to take, and this storyline opens roads for all the superstars!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

It was pretty cringeworthy I have to say :lmao


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

i'd mark out if next week there were signs that said "I LOVE YOU POP" in the audience!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Best thread. Too bad it'll get merged with the sticky =p


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I fucking love this. This is the reason i fell in love with WWE. We hate on them all the time, and they do do some fucking stupid shit, but they always bounce back eventually with an epic, unpredictable story like this.

Please WWE, don't fuck it up


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> And Punk should crash it in some way.
> 
> I love that NO ONE knows what's going to happen. This is how it should always feel!
> I can't even think of the possibilities of what they're going to do with Punk.
> Ah, so many roads to take, and this storyline opens roads for all the superstars!


That's why I Love where this is going, nobody has a damn clue what's going to happen next.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

It appears that this is a result of good, long term booking. Really good job to the WWE!!!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

yep, it actually looks like this has legs all the way back to the punk promo. now it's all about execution. if the idea is good, it will come off as gold. contrast that with nexus which they seemed to be booking week by week which is why it fell apart in such a crappy, anticlimactic fashion. eventually people just lost interest.

i don't get waltman's comments though. i mean, is he a stockbroker now? storyline wise, the mcmahon being blown up in a car angle was way more damaging. some news outlets actually took that as real as well. i know HHH is the most likely successor with shane out but i just don't see any indication to freak out over WWE stock. let me know if droves of people are dumping stock.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

black_napalm said:


> yep, it actually looks like this has legs all the way back to the punk promo. now it's all about execution. if the idea is good, it will come off as gold. contrast that with nexus which they seemed to be booking week by week which is why it fell apart in such a crappy, anticlimactic fashion. eventually people just lost interest.


exactly. it's not going to be overnight, but in time i'm certain we'll see some great angles coming up!!! can't wait!!:gun:


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

AntMan said:


> At the end of Monday's episode of RAW, we saw Triple H return to television and announce that he would be taking over Vince McMahon's duties behind the scenes, effectively relieving Vince of his day-to-day duties. Former WWE star Sean Waltman went on Twitter following RAW and said that Vince McMahon really is stepping down from his job as Chairman and CEO:
> 
> "The text [Triple H] sent me today makes much more sense now. That was the real deal, that last 5 or however many minutes.
> 
> ...


We all know of course, that if you're losing sales and stock is going down... Sean Waltman is the man to go to.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

It was fine !! wtf are u guys are bitching about??

there was a little smirk as he walked away from the ramp ....

triple h is gonna go mega heel i think.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



TBEffect said:


> Idk man... I really dug the promo. Triple H and McMahon had some good emotion. You have to give them some cred.


this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Got up early to watch this and all I can say is *THE FUCKING GAME IS BACK! MARK THE FUCK OUT!!*


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

I gotta say I marked when Trips music hit.

I think Cena's gonna persuade him to resign Punk, because Cena wants his rematch at SS! That would be epic.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Well it got an "AWWWWW" from the crowd.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

HHH looked like it was the 1st time he was taking the mic, but the emotion was really there.


----------



## Mr. Straight Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Triple H is best at comedy.


You obviously haven't seen 'The Chaperone'. 



imaliljimmy said:


> LMFAO I actually burst out laughing when he said "I love you pop" Nobody can tell me that wasn't meant as a joke I seriously question anyones sanity who thought saying that would be emotional hehe.





Chip said:


> It was pretty cringeworthy I have to say :lmao


This. I cringed so badly when he said it, it was such a terrible delivery.



Nas said:


> Well it got an "AWWWWW" from the crowd.


I remember my exact words, when they were giving Hunter an "AWWW" and it looked like he was going to spontaneously burst into tears: "What a b*tch!"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Nas said:


> Well it got an "AWWWWW" from the crowd.


I don't ever remember a crowd giving a collective 'AWWWWWW' before lol. I thought it was great. Really put the emotion of what he was doing across too, especially when Vince stood there crying and saying, "How could you do this to me?" It was a very surreal moment. I think Trips dragged on for a little bit but it didn't hurt the segment really. Vince crying was top notch. Really looked like a guy who just lost everything and got kicked in the nuts by his family on the way out. I loved the crowd doing a complete 180 with the Thank You Vince chants. That was a nice touch. But I have to say, that little look her gave at the top of the ramp has left me wondering. Maybe it isn't all so innocent lol.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

I guess "being sad" is difficult to portray when you live like Triple H does. He may actually never have been sad before.


----------



## HeadvsMoppy (May 22, 2009)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Most of you guys are awful critical of Trips...but then again, this is the IWC and they WILL find fault in everything.

I thought the exchange was top notch and seemed quite real (emotionally)...The crowd bought into it AND reacted appropriately. What more can you ask for?

My guess is Vince is letting the reigns loose and stepping back...though not quitting or retiring. Still, for a guy like him, his time is almost up as far as day-to-day operations are concerned. He definitely knows his days are numbered for something he has dedicated his life to. Those were real tears. Vince is a great actor but not that great.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

At least Triple H doesn't have a body of a 12 year old boy (Cm punk)


----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

Nas said:


> I gotta say I marked when Trips music hit.
> 
> I think Cena's gonna persuade him to resign Punk, because Cena wants his rematch at SS! That would be epic.


I don't think Cena's that dumb. After all, he was a part of the program. He heard first hand that they've been trying to resign CM Punk for over a month now. Convince HHH to resign a guy that claims he doesn't want to be there, this was when Vince was still running things. He said things weren't going to get better when his doofus son in law took over, so I don't think Cena's expecting HHH to do anything. 

Have you been paying attention to this whole angle?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

that HHH look on the ramp on his way out simply Evil, it makes all of his crying is fake and "i love you pop" thing is BS...with that look HHH going to be heel and he's the one who responsible for Mr Mcmahon firing.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

CM Punk is coming back. The reason he left is now gone. He can return while sticking to his principles.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



HeadvsMoppy said:


> Most of you guys are awful critical of Trips...but then again, this is the IWC and they WILL find fault in everything.
> 
> *I thought the exchange was top notch and seemed quite real (emotionally)...The crowd bought into it AND reacted appropriately. What more can you ask for?*
> 
> My guess is Vince is letting the reigns loose and stepping back...though not quitting or retiring. Still, for a guy like him, his time is almost up as far as day-to-day operations are concerned. He definitely knows his days are numbered for something he has dedicated his life to. Those were real tears. Vince is a great actor but not that great.


This right here. The crowd bought into it 100% and gave all the right reactions. Some may find fault with it here but I don't think it can be considered as anything other than a success. They actually stopped cheering for H's return so they could listen to what was going to unfold. While I think H could have done a little better with his delivery, I still think it was a great segment that got the point across more than well.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

HHH flys in , takes all the energy from the storyline just to get himself over.....

He's like Hogan but without the fanbase.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> Dude...fuck the WWE for making me emotional tonight.
> 
> Seriously, call me a pussy and make those stupid "it's real to you damn it!" jokes all you want but I legit almost choked up watching Vince cry. That shit was unreal. Never, and I mean NEVER did I think I'd see Vince to do that.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's sort of like I've grown up with Vince. Throughout all the years of wrestling, he's been the one figure who has been there since the very beginning. If it's coming to an end, fuck. We'll all look back on this one day and realize just how big that moment was, but now, it seems so surreal and unbelievable. We've gone from the cocky, loud, egotistical asshole who doesn't care about anybody to a feeble, senile, shadow of a man. It'll be sad to see him go, and I mean _really_ go. This truly feels like the end of an era.

Not even gonna lie, I got all teary-eyed too. It felt like I was watching my dad cry or something.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I came up with an intriguing buildup while sitting on the can earlier. (kidding..about the intriguing part)

Step 1: Turn Cena and Triple H heel 
Step 2: Form a faction (Cena, Truth, Gabriel, Uso's)
Step 3: Take over Raw
Step 4: Vince McMahon returns w/ Punk, Danielson, Bourne, Cabana, Gallows
Step 5: Survivor Series 
Step 6: The Rock screws Team Cena (see step 5)

Note: I have been drinking.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I do legit think this was it for Vince. Would be very suprised if they started a power struggle.
Vince is old, sooner or later he was gonna step down from TV. But with wrestling you cant exactly grasp when someone is actually leaving. Maybe after a couple of months some people can actually look back and think "That was really it for Vince".


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

HHH is the worst crier ever.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Vince, YOU"RRRREEEEEE FIIIRRRREEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!

I would have marked out for that...


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Did anyone notice that a fan yelled "I Love You, Pop" before Triple H said it himself?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

If Trips is going to become a 'authority figure' as it were, a few things I would hope that are 'changed':

- anonymous Raw GM 'fired' (although I think they are phasing it out now) and replace with a proper human. Given that Trips is the boss, common sense would say Stephanie, or at least in the short term anyway
- 're-hire' CM Punk

I also think if this is Vince's 'swansong' as it were and if a power struggle starts, the idea of McMahon vs Undertaker at WrestleMania just became a reality I think - although I'm not sure how that would work given that 'Taker faced Trips at 'Mania. I'm sure they could work it in, somehow...


----------



## Mr. Straight Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

There wasn't nearly enough fanfare for that to be Vince's last hurrah. What it could be is the beginning of the end; this could be his very last storyline, building up to the exit of the biggest name in wrestling: not Hogan, not Austin, Vincent Kennedy McMahon (dammit)!


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



GuessWhov1 said:


> Did anyone notice that a fan yelled "I Love You, Pop" before Triple H said it himself?


Yes that's where Triple H got the idea to say it himself because he heard it in the crowd.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

He meant for everyone to suspect it was all an act. I'm sure this will be more evident once we find out it was HHH that orchestrated all of this.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

That was some bad acting, but I still enjoyed the segment.


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> I came up with an intriguing buildup while sitting on the can earlier. (kidding..about the intriguing part)
> 
> Step 1: Turn Cena and Triple H heel
> Step 2: Form a faction (Cena, Truth, Gabriel, Uso's)
> ...


ROFL


----------



## Jamie01 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Maybe it's just me, but I really can't see where Triple H smirks. I just went back and watched it at least 5 times and didn't see him smirk at all. He turned back one last time at the top of the ramp, and still looked completely sad :S


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

HHH didn't have any evil smirk on his face at all, you guys are just looking to pull straws. Hopefully he'll be an on-screen character for a while though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've marked out three times in two days (Daniel Bryan winning MITB, Punk winning last night and Trips on Raw)!

What have they done to the WWE we've all come to know?!


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: I love you, Pop*

Triple H was doing it deliberately.
I almost thought it was a bad POrno kind of acting

But then of course, it was sarcastic


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I really hope they go all the way with this. Have Trips and Steph call the whole roster together (please do not leave out Smackdown!) and address them in front of the cameras. Make them show some solidarity, make them stick together because they don't know whether or not they can trust the guys at the top. Develop some leaders, who bring up the "So what does this mean for us?" issue, and have HHH tell them that the entire direction of the WWE is changing entirely. Everything is going to change. I love seeing the whole locker room band together like that, regardless of heels and faces. 

From there, it's totally open. Punk will come back, and we have no idea who he'll side with. Will Vince gain some allies in the locker room and try to fight back? What about Survivor Series, will it be Triple H's team(s) vs Vince's?

Gah, I'm so excited for this.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I marked out like a little kid when Hunter's music hit, lol. I really, really hope this is a continuing storyline that see's both Hunter _and_ McMahon as regulars on RAW. At the very least, I hope to see Hunter take a GM-like role on RAW and have a weekly presence a la Eric Bischoff (not similar in character but in presence, of course.)


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: I love you, Pop*



Starbuck said:


> This right here. The crowd bought into it 100% and gave all the right reactions. Some may find fault with it here but I don't think it can be considered as anything other than a success. They actually stopped cheering for H's return so they could listen to what was going to unfold. While I think H could have done a little better with his delivery, I still think it was a great segment that got the point across more than well.


One could even go as far as to assume that Trips was _trying_ to be bad (which he succeeded at) we all know he is capable of showing emotion when it matters (HBK, Flair etc.) but I think it was intentionally designed to be delivered in such a way that we are left guessing what is going to happen next and what his true intentions are. The almost grin I guess you could call it that he had when he looked back down the ramp sealed that for me.

Really excited to see where this goes. I'm also excited to see if they will kayfabe impact upon the Smackdown show. Someone finally overthrowing/getting rid of Teddy Long? :hmm:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really, Triple H's acting was terrible and his delivery was very weak... but it's not about that. It's about what he said that made it epic. On screen Vince is done as the owner of the company, and Triple H has stepped up... and Vince really sold it beautifully. I mean at first the crowd was singing the "nananana" song, but then when they saw he was crying and really (in-character) upset, they turned it into a "Thank you Vince!" chant to end the show. It shows how much respect the crowd has for Vince. They'll boo him as a heel, but cheer him when things start getting "serious".

There are so many directions this could go. This could lead to HHH becoming heel again with Vince trying to get other wrestler's behind him and around Survivor Series fight to get his job back. They could also just simply make Triple H the new boss character, rehire CM Punk, and Punk can continue where he left off. They could also go the route of Vince actually being behind all of this, and using his son in law to cover up his decisions and maybe also so he had a reason he couldn't fire Cena after he guaranteed to fire Cena if Punk walked out with the WWE Title.

As long as HHH doesn't return to an active wrestling role, I'd love for the first one I suggested to happen. I'd also love to see where Stephanie would play into all this.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Stephanie to take over SD. :yum:


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope he turns heel, I can finally get rid of my sig.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Poor Shane


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The anonymous RAW GM:


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

I may have to watch it again but i really didnt get into it to be honest. I see they're going for realism at the moment and thats great, however i dont think they should dhose realism over telling a better story. I personally think the better story would have been for HHH to come out, say all that sappy stuff, then "Vince... YOURE FIRED!!! Now get the hell outa MY ring" would been a perfect way to make this whole thing a little more interesting.
What better way to become a heel then to be more of an as*hole then the head as*hole of the company. Ild much rather see HHH embracing all that negativity that he was victim to a few years back then rub it the crowds faces. Maybe that will still happen, and maybe it didnt cause kayfabe 'HHH didnt want to show the partners that he's as much a liability as Vince' i just personally prefer HHH as a heel.
What im hoping to see outa this though, and what i think should fit kayfabe wise as well as true to life is a shake up of shows, not a draft but things like new set pieces, new music, new lighting, maybe a new announce team or something to show that HHH will be a different sorta chairman than Vince was, basically to shake up what has been an admittedly stagnant few years.
Im now certain though that we're gunna see Punk v HHH sometime down the line.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This storyline has the potential to be either really awesome... or really bad. I'm interested in seeing what happens next week though.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

My overriding feeling from last night was one of "...ehh?!"

And that's not a bad thing. I thought the tournament was rushed but it was never going to be fully played out in a standard sense; something else was going to happen.

Obviously, that's not the last we've seen of VKM. I really do not have a clue where they're going with this - I just hope that after the sheer brilliance that has been the past few weeks, they can keep it fresh and compelling.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

I would think that this is the end of Vince's character. It had none of the trademark "Vince loses the company and will plot to get it back" about it. It had an air of finality about it. Vince know it's time. He's tried to call time on the character before but none of the angles where he's been written out have had that degree of permanance like this one. Vince knows it's time to step down as a character, Mr McMahon has done everything he can do. I mean, really? What's left? 

As for the delivery, it was fine. I wasn't expecting the Royal Shakespeare Company and Triple H cut the promo in the way it was delivered. He was meant to be unsure of himself and he was meant to sound nervous when doing it because he's never done anything like this before. If he'd done it as the typical bombastic Triple H, it would have fallen totally flat. 

I feel like we may be at the start of a new era.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

This wont be the start of a new era, all in all it wont be anything. It is just the start of what will turn out to be a snoozefest storyline which WWE will drop the ball on like they do to everything else.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with others that a "wait and see" approch is best right now. This storyline can either soar WWE into possibly a new era (probably not) or turn into the Nexus storyline last summer that just sizzled out into crap.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I would think that this is the end of Vince's character. It had none of the trademark "Vince loses the company and will plot to get it back" about it. It had an air of finality about it. Vince know it's time. He's tried to call time on the character before but none of the angles where he's been written out have had that degree of permanance like this one. Vince knows it's time to step down as a character, Mr McMahon has done everything he can do. I mean, really? What's left?
> 
> As for the delivery, it was fine. I wasn't expecting the Royal Shakespeare Company and Triple H cut the promo in the way it was delivered. He was meant to be unsure of himself and he was meant to sound nervous when doing it because he's never done anything like this before. If he'd done it as the typical bombastic Triple H, it would have fallen totally flat.
> 
> I feel like we may be at the start of a new era.


It won't be the last we've seen of VKM. With all due respect to Green Bay, the final appearance of possibly the most important man in professional wrestling for many, many years is not going to be on a weekly Raw in Wisconsin.


----------



## close422 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was slowly losing interest in wrestling, to the point that after Wrestlemania I was borderline ready to give it away.

This storyline has brought me right back in to it completely. Bought MITB, which would be the first non-Wrestlemania PPV I've ordered in over 5 years.

I honestly have NO idea what is going to happen next.

I remember when Punk first started in the WWE, people were saying that HHH loved him and saw a star in him. This might just add to the suggestion that there will be a huge Punk / HHH feud around Wrestlemania?

HHH / Punk, Cena / Rock would make for one hell of a Wrestlemania.

One can only hope that it stays as good as this for a long time.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> I agree with others that a "wait and see" approch is best right now. This storyline can either soar WWE into possibly a new era (probably not) or turn into the Nexus storyline last summer that just sizzled out into crap.


Yep, I agree. I really do not have a clue where this is going. As I say, I just hope they pull it off because the past few weeks have been so, so good.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

ironic that what made the Vince McMahon on screen character famous was the screwjob with Bret Hart. 

His last match was with Bret Hart.

Even if it is just for on screen and kayfabe, he should get a proper send off like other wrestlers get


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

A Random Person said:


> Vince, YOU"RRRREEEEEE FIIIRRRREEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!
> 
> I would have marked out for that...


This!! I was so expecting this to happen. 
I found the whole 'I love you pops' thing real cringeworthy. Also I don't see the whole half-grin that others have mentioned. There was kinda a flash in his eyes but he's not that good an actor to be able to convey shit through his eyes so I think it was just a slip.

I'm hoping for a McMahon-Helmsley era 2.0 - not a reversion but an evolution.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I can't tell if its legit or kayfabe.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Got up early to watch this and all I can say is *THE FUCKING GAME IS BACK! MARK THE FUCK OUT!!*


you sir have my mentality


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nas said:


> Stephanie to take over SD. :yum:


yes please


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> The anonymous RAW GM:


It's Me Hunter!!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao at the thought of a TNA / WCW like swerve where Vince was anon GM all along. 

@ I am with Starbuck here and marked the fuck out for HHH's theme music


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

Last night was a better ending then I expected while watching the show. I thought that Rey or Del Rio winning the championship would happen.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> The anonymous RAW GM:


JR: Son of a bitch!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

HHHForever said:


> Last night was a better ending then I expected while watching the show. I thought that Rey or Del Rio winning the championship would happen.


i expected the same finish but much happier with the Hunter return


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> i expected the same finish but much happier with the Hunter return



Yeah I'm always glad to see Triple H, I hope this storyline means that he will be on Raw more often than he has recently


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Vince, you're still young enough to wrestle for TNA, why not give it a shot?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

The only real issue I had with it was I was really hoping for Shane when Triple H was building it up. But good segment.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

HHHForever said:


> Yeah I'm always glad to see Triple H, I hope this storyline means that he will be on Raw more often than he has recently


yeah well he has been more commited to his backstage role as of late. I think now having the on screen chairman role he is gonna show up more and i hope they have Steph show up more often now


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Fenice said:


> The only real issue I had with it was I was really hoping for Shane when Triple H was building it up. But good segment.


Yeah, but by all indications Shane is done with WWE. It has been expected that Triple H would be the one to take over for awhile now. Well, he and Stephanie, but I'm sure Triple H will be the one who is "the boss" on television. Stephanie may make appearances every now and then, though.

Personally, I was blown away by the angle. I didn't see it coming at all and what I like about it is that we are now once again questioning whether it's legit or not, much like the whole situation with Punk leaving. With angles like that, you would have to believe that there _was_ some sort of change creatively. Maybe this whole thing was Triple H's idea?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Berbarito said:


>


More like...


VINCE:
"It was me Hunter! It was me all along Hunter!!

JR: Son of a bitch! Why dammit?! Why?!!! Not this way!!!"


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Yeah, but by all indications Shane is done with WWE. It's been expected that HHH would be the one to take over for awhile now.


i think in all honesty we knew Hunter and Steph were getting the company for a long time


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Will be hhh world champion again?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Triple H is a suit now!! And he's boss!!

My god they were crying, and he said 'I'm sorry pop!'. At first everyone cheered, but I am glad they got the thank yous in there too.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Will be hhh world champion again?



I'm not sure about that from what I can see the wrestling part of his career is coming to an end, even if it's not a complete end and we might see him wrestle every now and then. But his appearances will be in the role of what Vince would do in making decisions and matches for Raw, but I would love to see him as champ at least one more time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> I agree. It's sort of like I've grown up with Vince. Throughout all the years of wrestling, he's been the one figure who has been there since the very beginning. If it's coming to an end, fuck. We'll all look back on this one day and realize just how big that moment was, but now, it seems so surreal and unbelievable. We've gone from the cocky, loud, egotistical asshole who doesn't care about anybody to a feeble, senile, shadow of a man. It'll be sad to see him go, and I mean _really_ go. This truly feels like the end of an era.
> 
> Not even gonna lie, I got all teary-eyed too. It felt like I was watching my dad cry or something.


I totally understand this and get it 100%. Vince was always there. When Hogan left, Vince was still there. When Austin/Rock left, Vince was still there. When HBK left, Vince was still there. He's been there and as chessy as it may sound, he's been part of my life for over 10 years now. To say that I and we, don't have an attachment to him is just wrong. Obviously there was some acting involved from him but part of me can't help but feel that some of those tears were real. From a man who thinks he's never going to die, having to face your own mortality is pretty darn scary lol. Depending on how this whole thing turns out, like you have said, we really could have just witnessed the turning point and the marking on a truly new era.

Or they could fuck it up as usual lol.



TankOfRate said:


> I really hope they go all the way with this. Have Trips and Steph call the whole roster together (please do not leave out Smackdown!) and address them in front of the cameras. Make them show some solidarity, make them stick together because they don't know whether or not they can trust the guys at the top. Develop some leaders, who bring up the "So what does this mean for us?" issue, and have HHH tell them that the entire direction of the WWE is changing entirely. Everything is going to change. I love seeing the whole locker room band together like that, regardless of heels and faces.
> 
> From there, it's totally open. Punk will come back, and we have no idea who he'll side with. Will Vince gain some allies in the locker room and try to fight back? What about Survivor Series, will it be Triple H's team(s) vs Vince's?
> 
> Gah, I'm so excited for this.


I love this idea. They should make it be as real as possible and extend it out to the whole roster, not just Punk or Cena. Really make it out to be the huge deal that it is. Get SD involved, fucking fire Teddy Long, enforce the new HHH and/or Stephanie regime and bring an overall freshness to everything with CM Punk at the fore of it all. Would be fucking great.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Who here wants another McMahon-Helmsley storyline, it would be awesome.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm glad Triple H is back.. Would love to see him back in a wrestling role and putting over Miz or Punk(when he gets back). 

At least I'm sure we'll get one Rock/HHH in ring confrontation now that HHH is running the show so to speak... The haters will return though once HHH is on TV too much?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

how can anyone think this is not real? when was the last time vince ever cried?

i think this was their way out, their way of writing out vince mcmahon the character and bringing in triple h, the new owner


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

There is absolutely no chance that was the last we've seen of VKM, imho. He'll have one last storyline before he properly bows out, possibly at Wrestlemania.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

nemesisdivina said:


> Who here wants another McMahon-Helmsley storyline, it would be awesome.


I do probaly more than anyone on this forum


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I went fucking nuts when HHHs music hit.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

There are a few storylines here which they could hit gold with.

That said, even though a) obviously he hasn't been fired and b) it's not the last we'll be seeing of him, I was still quite sad watching it. As someone above put it, it felt a bit like your Dad was crying.

But seriously, they COULD strike gold here. I just fear that instead, we'll be served some wishy washy Del Rio/Cena tripe.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

nemesisdivina said:


> Who here wants another McMahon-Helmsley storyline, it would be awesome.


I do. It was so fun when Triple H turned Steph against her Father.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Looking at this from a kayfabe stand point as well as a non-kayfabe stand point.

WWE is a publicly traded company in which Vince McMahon is the majority share holder.
Day to day operations are run through a board of directors in which Vince was the chairman of the board
The board deemed him unfit to remain in that role and voted to replace him with Triple H.

Long story short, Vince is still the majority share holder and still owns the majority of the company and still sits on the board of directors but is no longer the chairman of the board.

Not sure why I cared enough to clarify but ya.

Anyway, excited about where this is going.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

capat said:


> Fuck the Undertaker.
> 
> 
> i am sick of watching legends like hhh and hbk job to him every wrestlemania.
> ...


Thank you. Someone had to say it. But don't tell the Taker marks this. If his streak is broken, all of a sudden, his career means nothing! GASP!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

nemesisdivina said:


> Who here wants another McMahon-Helmsley storyline, it would be awesome.


What I don't get is why some people don't want it to happen again.

Last time we saw that was 10+ years ago. Any storyline that hasn't been seen in 10+ years I don't see how people will think it's been overdone. They act like it'll be boring probably because the people who complain about it are the same people who probably watch old episodes of raw for a living.

This would be first storyline with HHH-Steph in which they are actually married in real life wouldn't it? So the way the storyline happens would be much diff than it was in 2000.

But isn't this the first time we saw HHH in a suit inside a WWE ring since Evolution? As soon as that happened, you knew something big was happening.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

dxbender said:


> What I don't get is why some people don't want it to happen again.
> 
> Last time we saw that was 10+ years ago. Any storyline that hasn't been seen in 10+ years I don't see how people will think it's been overdone. They act like it'll be boring probably because the people who complain about it are the same people who probably watch old episodes of raw for a living.
> 
> ...


the orton angle in 09 technically was the first cos they revealed Hunter was married to Steph during that interview with JR. Other than that they have teased it on screen for years especially 2007 that they were legit together. I beleive this is the first time Hunter has got the suit out since Evolution came to an end though i remember his contract signing with Cena in 06 on Raw he wore one.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Panther said:


> Thank you. Someone had to say it. But don't tell the Taker marks this. If his streak is broken, all of a sudden, his career means nothing! GASP!


I wouldn't say that. If his streak did end his overall career would look very different but he's had tons of moments not even involving the title plus his longevity helps. Only thing about Taker is he usually shows up at Mania wins and is gone for a while. I used to understand the person he beats is usually gone for a couple weeks after Mania but it's stupid that he always takes most of the year off. If he is banged up that much retire then. 

The Taker and HHH match was fun to watch but it ended up just being HHH kicking Takers ass all over the ring and his one mistake which led to him tapping out.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I feel sorry for both of them,worst acting in the WWE EVER!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Xapury said:


> I feel sorry for both of them,worst acting in the WWE EVER!


but he loves his pop


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It clearly wasn't bad at all. Whilst the 'love you, pops' line was cringe worthy - it was emotional. Anyone who wants to complain about it is doing so for the sake of it - it is a great angle and just accept it as that. This section is becoming boring with the same idiots constantly finding something wrong. Why don't you just enjoy things for a change? I know I am.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> It clearly wasn't bad at all. Whilst the 'love you, pops' line was cringe worthy - it was emotional. Anyone who wants to complain about it is doing so for the sake of it - it is a great angle and just accept it as that. This section is becoming boring with the same idiots constantly finding something wrong. Why don't you just enjoy things for a change? I know I am.


they can't enjoy they are the IWC so most of them hate HHH so why would they enjoy they have to bitch about it cos Hunter was involved


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Although Triple H's acting was terrible (i think the guy just has a problem with putting on a sad expression)The whole bit with Vince almost made me tear up a bit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

How did you *not *'awwww!' at the I love you pop?!?! have you no soul?!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I went fucking nuts when HHHs music hit.


I marked out so hard that my little sister came running downstairs to see what the hell was going on. First she shouted at me for waking her up, then she saw HHH in the ring with Vince and started marking out too!! Brilliant lol. 



dxbender said:


> What I don't get is why some people don't want it to happen again.
> 
> Last time we saw that was 10+ years ago. Any storyline that hasn't been seen in 10+ years I don't see how people will think it's been overdone. They act like it'll be boring probably because the people who complain about it are the same people who probably watch old episodes of raw for a living.
> 
> ...


2011 Trips in a suit = SHIT JUST GOT REAL lol. And yeah, seeing them both as an actual real life married couple on TV will be a bit weird but I guess cool at the same time. I mean, during the Orton/HHH storyline, I don't think they even cut a promo together. If we get an eventual Trips heel turn out of this and then Steph turns into her old bitchy persona it will be epic lol.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I think triple H looked ridiculous in the monkey suite. The angle for me is crap, but i know the kayfabe behind it. John Cena should have still been fired (more kayfabe) just to give these other guys some god damn breathing room. Please let me have a month where there is no John Cena.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vader13 said:


> It clearly wasn't bad at all. Whilst the 'love you, pops' line was cringe worthy - it was emotional. Anyone who wants to complain about it is doing so for the sake of it - it is a great angle and just accept it as that. This section is becoming boring with the same idiots constantly finding something wrong. Why don't you just enjoy things for a change? I know I am.


Is a good angle but cmon...the last part of the promo was painful to watch...

HHH needs some acting lessons.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

After the went of air Vince lost it with Cena so I don't think he is done yet as far as I know he does basically own the company in stock shares just thinking they are trying to bring real life aspects in but within the medium of kayfabe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

dxbender said:


> What I don't get is why some people don't want it to happen again.
> 
> Last time we saw that was 10+ years ago. Any storyline that hasn't been seen in 10+ years I don't see how people will think it's been overdone. They act like it'll be boring probably because the people who complain about it are the same people who probably watch old episodes of raw for a living.
> 
> ...


Not only that but if these same people are complaining about 'recycled' storylines....Nexus remind me of nWo, especially when they first arrived and were tearing the ring apart. The Punk message package reminds me of the old nWo messages. His rant was something nWo would say.

A 'recycled' story doesn't mean it is going to suck or not have some freshness to it.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Really powerful segment, with Vince's facials really getting my lip all a quiver. Shame about the dead-as-fuck crowd... they were the biggest reason I felt sad for Vince. A shitty potential send-off for the guy.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Taking into account that Triple H is still the scheming bastard he was in 2000 when he dominated WWE, I've came up with my own interpretation of how the story-line will progress.

Next week The Miz wins the tournament - however as per instructions of the new Chairmen of the Board Triple H, he is not the new Champion just yet - as John Cena is unable to cash-in his contractually agreed rematch clause, he will have the opportunity of winning the redesigned WWE Championship at Summerslam in a Wrestlemania 27 rematch. At the Pay-Per-View, CM Punk interferes when John Cena is at his strongest hitting him with a GTS - announcing that the 'real WWE Champion' is back, closing the show.

The next night on Raw, John Cena calls Punk a hypocrite for returning - he explains how he has turned his back on the WWE Universe and that when he left he may as well have forfeited any right he had to being the Champion. This brings out Punk, playing a babyface role, carrying the newly designed WWE Championship belt. He says he could not stand by whilst the ghost of Vince McMahon tries to destroy the legacy CM Punk left, that he will not be stripped of what he earned and that the only hypocrite is John Cena himself. Triple H announces that at Night of Champions CM Punk will defend the WWE Championship against John Cena. Triple H announces that when CM Punk loses he will not give him another contract after the damage he has caused to the McMahon-Helmsley family. 

Now we leap forward to Night of Champions. CM Punk one on one with John Cena for the WWE Championship. John Cena hits his second Attitude Adjustment, the match looks to be won - when all of a sudden Triple H (who is surveying the situation at ringside) pedigree's John Cena, giving CM Punk victory and keeping the WWE Championship on him.

Triple H, now a fully fledged mega heel, explains the next night that he did what he did as a thank you to Punk. Hunter explains that the past few months have been a set-up, planned out so that he could become the WWE Chairmen, and Vince would be fired. With Punk now a heel WWE Champion once more, the two men celebrate together in the ring. Out comes John Cena ready for a fight - Hunter and Punk get the better of him, as the two men hit their finishers on Cena before nailing him with the WWE Championship belt. 

The next week, Triple H says he doesn't want to fire Cena, that as long as the idiots at ringside keep begging their equally as idiotic parents to by his merchandise and anticipate his match with The Rock at Wrestlemania, he is making his company very rich. Therefore he is willing to strike up a deal with Cena, one last chance. Hell In A Cell, John Cena vs. CM Punk for the WWE Championship - if John Cena loses then he will never have another title shot whilst CM Punk is Champion. Cena comes out and agrees to the match - however announces at the same time he is no longer going to be lining people like the Hunter's pockets, boycotting his t-shirts, caps, wristbands etc. by throwing them into the crowd for the final time. 

Punk & Cena battle it out in a brutal HIAC match, however after a Triple H interference, and a devastating sledgehammer shot to Cena, CM Punk is still the WWE Champion. Neither John Cena or CM Punk are not on Raw the next night as Triple H issues a message to the back that he is looking a new number one contender for the title. Instead however, out comes Vincent Kennedy McMahon! 

From here the war for the WWE begins - much like the Invasion in 2001, superstars are torn to which ever side they choose. McMahon vs. Triple H, CM Punk vs. John Cena, winner takes all. The fallout ends before the beginning of 2012 - where I'd actually have Triple H win the feud and become the permanent Chairmen of World Wrestling Entertainment, however employing a General Manager on Raw whilst he then takes a break from television for a while. John Cena would finish this feud as the Undisputed WWE Champion, whilst CM Punk would move on to try and end the Undertakers Wrestlemania streak - and succeed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd like to see some of you guys bashing Triple H to try busting a cry on the spot in front of a live audience some day. It's not exactly easy. You can't just think of your childhood dog and start balling. It wasn't awful, obviously could have been better but it was good enough.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Taking into account that Triple H is still the scheming bastard he was in 2000 when he dominated WWE, I've came up with my own interpretation of how the story-line will progress.
> 
> *Next week The Miz wins the tournament - however as per instructions of the new Chairmen of the Board Triple H, he is not the new Champion just yet - as John Cena is unable to cash-in his contractually agreed rematch clause, he will have the opportunity of winning the redesigned WWE Championship at Summerslam in a Wrestlemania 27 rematch. At the Pay-Per-View, CM Punk interferes when John Cena is at his strongest hitting him with a GTS - announcing that the 'real WWE Champion' is back, closing the show.*
> 
> ...


Your kidding right? Summerslam with miz/cena...ending with DQ/interference/pointless match since Punk is determined the rightful owner the next night?

This better not happen.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

This should lead to a huge Angle for control of WWE which ends at WM28
This is what should both HHH and Vince create 2 teams for singles matches.


*Team Triple H* Team Vince

*John Cena * - The Rock
*CM Punk * - Stone Cold
*Mick Foley* - The Undertaker
*Sin Cara * - Rey Mysterio
*Randy Orton* - Chris Jericho
*Sheamus * - Masked Kane
*The Miz* - John Morrison
*Awesome Kong* - Beth Phoenix
*Alberto Del Rio* - Christian

WM28 Card
For Control of WWE 
Announcers
Jim Ross,Booker T,Michael Cole,JR 


1. Ladder Match
*Alberto Del Rio* bt Christian (Hunter-1) (Vince-0)


2. First Blood Match 
*Sheamus* bt Masked Kane (Hunter-2) (Vince-0)


3. Divas Championship Match 
Beth Phoenix bt *Awesome Kong* (Hunter-2) (Vince-1) 


4. *Sin Cara* bt Rey Mysterio (Hunter-3) (Vince-1)


5. Table Match for WWE Title
John Morrison bt *The Miz(C)* (Hunter-3) (Vince -2) 


6.  WCH Match 
Chris Jericho bt *Randy Orton(C)* (Hunter-3) (Vince-3)


7. Street Fight  
*CM punk* bt Stone Cold (Hunter-4) (Vince-3)


8. Hell In A Cell  
UnderTaker bt *Mick Foley* (Hunter-4) (Vince-4)


9. WWE Championship 
*John Cena(C)* bt The Rock (Hunter-5) (Vince-4)



Triple H wins control of the company well id like to see something like this Vince fades away and is given a sendoff on Raw the next night and the new era is ushered in. Maybe change one or two superstars if Edge didnt Retire Edge Vs Christian Would be perfect.

JOMO,Sin Cara,Sheamus go over
We get 3 Dream Matches 
Return of Masked Kane. 
Foley/Taker HIAC 3
Kong/Phoenix
The feel of WM Would be amazing.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Triple H did wear a suit in the ring when he came out after SD for Edge's retirement but that was Paul Levesque and Adam Copeland, not the characters so I don't think it counts.

But seeing Triple H as corporate for the first time in storyline terms was pretty epic. For the first time in a long time, anything could happen not just in terms of one storyline but the direction of the company.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

People are talking about redesigned title belts, but the graphics for this tourney make me wonder if they're sticking with the toy. I can only assume they're keeping it under wraps for the big reveal in the flesh.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> This should lead to a huge Angle for control of WWE which ends at WM28
> This is what should both HHH and Vince create 2 teams for singles matches.
> 
> 
> ...


WWE Title, and WWE Championship on top of the WHC? 

Too many damn titles...

I really want to see them unify the belts again, back to basics and remove the brands...

Loved the HHH/Vince segment to a pretty dull Raw otherwise... Really hope a new Champion is not crowned anytime soon and Punk is back by SS...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> 1. Ladder Match
> Alberto Del Rio bt Christian (Hunter-1) (Vince-0)
> 
> 
> ...


-Why are there 2 WWE title matches?
-Who are the faces and heels?
-Why should masked Kane come back? What's the purpose?
-No IC or US Title matches?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I see this has turned into a BTB. Lol at Christian and Morrison on Team McMahon.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Want I want to happen: 

HHH to make over WWE completely, change the stage to a dark setting, BETTER MUSIC both for the shows and the wrestlers, Present the new WWE Champion with a credible title belt. Make WWE about the wrestling again, elevate the midcard, elevate the tag teams (Triple H to mock the giant brass penny titles and present new ones). 

Carry on for a while under the new regime, hopefully it proves successful. 

Come Autumn/Fall 2011 a fed up, angry, embarrassed Vince shows up on ROH TV, and in Japan and Mexico.

Vince announces where ever he goes that if his bastard of a son in law Triple H wants to make this about the wrestling, then we'll make this about the wrestling. I'm here to find the best damn wrestlers in the world.

So a while later on one RAW Vince's music hits in the middle of the opener, he comes out, and demands they leave his ring. Triple H took WWE back to it's roots and made the wrestling matter again, and he's greatful for what he's done, this success has made Vince as the majority shareholder, a much richer man. And he's scoured the world for the best wrestlers it has to offer.

The following weeks leading up to the PPV the introductions take part week by week. Each time gaining the upper hand on HHH. Week one - The Kings of Wrestling come out of the crowd during a Tag Title match which is Main eventing Raw and beat up both teams. Grab a mic and declare themselves the Kings of Wrestling here to deliver a message from Vince McMahon. A bunch of the WWE locker room come out to clear the ring, KOW hold their own until Sin Cara arrives, they can't handle his speed. Raw closes with Sin cara doing his best angry monkey impression.

WEEK 1 SD- Averno's debut - Sin Cara has a match on Smackdown for the IC title(which by then Daniel Bryan has lost) agian this is the Main Event of the show, Sin Cara going up top for the Win, as the lights go out. Lights are back on and Sin Cara is in the Middle of the ring set up for Averno's finisher.

Week 3- Big Japanese Superstar (No real idea for this one tbh, but tried to make it globally appealing) takes Daniel Bryan(can work strongstyle) Out when he's trying to cash in the MITB.

Week 4- Segment with Zack Ryder (who's now big n stuff and U.S Champion), is doing a skit backstage, checking his merchandise available on the stands. Colt Cabana is posing as one of the sellers and takes him out (maybe in a comical hardcore brawl kinda thing).

PPV time on the sunday - Main Event - John Cena vs The Miz. Cena Wins. Vinces music hits.

He announces that Triple H wants to make this about the Wrestling, I've made it about the wrestling, I've scoured the world for the best talent, and it's taken your best out. Apart from you John.

At which point this fire burns hits and CM Punk comes out to the stage with a Mic announces that he's signed a copy of the last contract Vince offered him, which after all did contain everything he wanted, it was post dated, as I wanted some time off(or something along those lines). I'll be seeing you around John.

Come the next RAW Triple H has had enough comes out here declaring war etc.

Come the next Raw in the Main event John Cena is defending his title in the rematch. CM Punks music hits, Cena gets rolled up and loses his title to The Miz. CM Punks voice hits, up here John, up here. Camera Pans and Zooms to a private box at the top of the arena, where all Vinces guys are sat, dressed to the nines, laughing their heads off.

Gotcha John.

RAW finishes.

Vince's team continues to one up the WWE over a period on months until Triple H concedes to Vince giving him back power. Ultimately leading to Triple H vs a Vince McMahon endorsed CM Punk at wrestlemania, the true WWE champion CM Punk vs Triple H (sod the undertaker's streak match) Title vs in ring career. CM Punk wins via Pepsi Plunge.

Some way down the line CM Punk grows in power, Vince realises he created a monster he can't handle, puts Triple H back in charge. Ushering in a truly new era for WWE.


It's long, I got carried away, I'm some dude who's ill, and sat in bed off work with nothing better to do. It's blatently a massive fantasy. But If I can come up with that, it shows what true potential this storyline has.


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

I want more John Larinitis, and Kevin Nash. I want to see Triple H taker over the company, and start picking a new staff to run the WWE. Should be cool.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> 2011 Trips in a suit = SHIT JUST GOT REAL lol. And yeah, seeing them both as an actual real life married couple on TV will be a bit weird but I guess cool at the same time. I mean, during the Orton/HHH storyline, I don't think they even cut a promo together. If we get an eventual Trips heel turn out of this and then Steph turns into her old bitchy persona it will be epic lol.


Yeah, that's what I thought when I say Trips in a suit. I was like "Something BIG is happening" Your signature says it all and proves why the WWE is the best at what they do. HHH's face on that titantron was foreshadowing what is to come of this angle. I don't know, just right now it is good to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This story line might be an SEC Violation




> WWE News: CNBC reporter questions whether the Vince McMahon and Triple H angle is an SEC violation
> Jul 19, 2011 - 09:35 AM
> 
> Sports business reporter Darren Rovell pointed out on his Twitter page that the WWE Raw angle that showed Triple H replacing Vince McMahon may cause issues with the WWE stock. "The No. 1 material risk against WWE stock is Vince McMahon leaving the business," Rovell wrote. "Tonight's plot could be an SEC violation." Follow him on Twitter at Twitter.com/DarrenRovell.
> ...


http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10019651.shtml


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Every storyline Vince is involved in is epic. I hope Trips brings the same epicness to this storyline and gradually turns into a character like Vince's evil boss, who was the cornerstone of the attitude era imo.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> This should lead to a huge Angle for control of WWE which ends at WM28
> This is what should both HHH and Vince create 2 teams for singles matches.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2011)

finally this old hoot is gone he noting like he used to be


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Flyboy78 said:


> People are talking about redesigned title belts, but the graphics for this tourney make me wonder if they're sticking with the toy. I can only assume they're keeping it under wraps for the big reveal in the flesh.


Don't think it means anything at all really. That was the last WWE Championship design and they weren't going to reveal a new one through a logo for a tournament running. Not saying there will be one for sure as Triple H could convince Punk to return or they could just say they made a copy of it but ya. Ideally Triple H could convince Punk to come back and as part of the deal WWE gets rid of the toy. That would be awesome.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**



pipsythegypsy said:


> There can only be three explanations:
> 
> 1) I have insider info
> 2) I am a psychic
> ...


4) With fans giving all sorts of predictions in these forums, one of them was bound to be right


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Im sure if im into this whole HHH taking over i mean Vince was the best at what he did in that position and considering HHH has been in the company and now is Chairman i just dont like it myself i dont see HHH coming over as good asa vince and god help if Stephanie Mcmahon comes back>

But the only good thing i see is if they have CM Punk back and have a massive rivalry with him and HHH with Cena on HHH's side in it all.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

darrenrovell
WWE says that Mr. McMahon was relieved of his duties as Chairman of the Board of Monday Night Raw. He's still WWE chairman & CEO


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Mr McMahon character direction thoughts *One thread only**



LarryCoon said:


> 4) With fans giving all sorts of predictions in these forums, one of them was bound to be right


5) he is Triple H


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought when I say Trips in a suit. I was like "Something BIG is happening" Your signature says it all and proves why the WWE is the best at what they do. HHH's face on that titantron was foreshadowing what is to come of this angle. I don't know, just right now it is good to be a wrestling fan.


Agreed on that last part. I'm not even going to bother getting into the whole predictions game. I can't lol, there's just too many ways this can go and I'd rather sit back and watch it unfold rather than trying to predict everything and then possibly feeling disappointed when it doesn't happen. I have been asking for ages now for WWE to bring the hype back. This past month they've done more than that and last night, I really hope, is the start of something big.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Eventually Triple H will take control of the company when Vince is gone. Punk said so himself, and when Vince can no longer
run things hhh and steph will. As for the storyline im not sure how vince will "reclaim" his position if at all. RAW wasa bit of a let down coming off a hot ppv but the end was undoubtedly the best part of RAW. Perhaps they will have another control for wwe match t WM 28?


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I went crazy when it happened. Didn't see it coming at all.
As a HHH fan it was like a dream.
This storyline could real turn into something HUGE.

I might stay off he forum for a while, so i get more suprises!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH needs to bring back Punk, the rightful champion. I don't want to see Mysterio or Miz win it next week.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> darrenrovell
> WWE says that Mr. McMahon was relieved of his duties as Chairman of the Board of Monday Night Raw. He's still WWE chairman & CEO


Darren should know that WWE.com is 'kayfabe', whereas Corporate.WWE.com is 'real', hence why McMahon is listed here: http://corporate.wwe.com/governance/board.jsp


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

THIS BLEACHER REPORT ARTICLE ABOUT WHETHER "TRIPLE H IS BAD OR GOOD FOR WWE" IS absolutely AMAZING.

check it out - 

*bleacher*[remove this]*report.com/articles/772147-vince-mcmahon-out-as-ceo-analyzing-triple-hs-new-run-as-ceo-of-wwe*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> HHH needs to bring back Punk, the rightful champion. I don't want to see Mysterio or Miz win it next week.


^^^ 

I feel like it adds more to the storyline. I could see HHH and the Board of directors trying to find solutions in which Punk HAS to show and defend his belt. Now that we know Cena isn't fired, it could easily be something as simple as the rematch clause, or it can be some complicated loophole with the championship. I think it makes for far more entertaining television though having Punk's championship reign looming over the show, rather than trying to ignore it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, just watched the final segment over again. You couldn't fake that.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Winning™;9996712 said:


> Man, just watched the final segment over again. You couldn't fake that.


What do you mean? Of course they can fake it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Lien said:


> What do you mean? Of course they can fake it.


I meant the realism of the segment. The emotion there was just so real.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Josh Bradshaw said:


> I went crazy when it happened. Didn't see it coming at all.
> As a HHH fan it was like a dream.
> This storyline could real turn into something HUGE.
> 
> I might stay off he forum for a while, so i get more suprises!


How you didn't see it coming? It was obvious.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I meant the realism of the segment. The emotion there was just so real.


In which case they've done their job well.

Tbh, I believe there was certainly a good degree of reality in what happened. It seems inevitable Vince will give the company to HHH when he does indeed step down. So I guess there could actually have been some semi-real emotion being played out there. Strictly in terms of what we see on the screen though, we haven't seen the last of Vince.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a great technical explaination I got from a Bleacher Report reader...



> Carl Rood wrote:
> Publicly traded corporations don't work that way. A Chairman/CEO stepping down is always a gradual process. They select a successor and development a transition plan that can take some time. The successor will take the CEO title first, and be in charge of day to day operations. Later, he/she may take the role of Chairman. All of this is public information that must/should be reported to prevent stock manipulation.
> 
> Vince may be planning to step down, but last night's events would only show that it's very early in the process because we'd have heard about the real stuff if the real transition were under way.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> Here is a great technical explaination I got from a Bleacher Report reader...


Which fits in nicely because in reality that's what is happening, or at least that's how I've interpreted it. HHH will gradually take control as Vince gradually steps down. Therefore meaning there's still plenty of time for Vince to get up to some on-screen antics.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this plays out. WWE are on a roll.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lien said:


> What do you mean? Of course they can fake it.


I agree that they can fake it but I don't think they were. Call me stupid, call me a mark, I don't care. But the emotions from both of them seemed legit to me. Vince McMahon cried. He fucking cried. And in all the right spots too, which just added to the whole thing for me. When Trips said that the family agrees, his lip started quivering. Then he started asking, "How could you this to me?" Then he properly lost it at the end with the "I love you, Pops" line. Now this I will say was beautifully acted by Vince but I don't think those tears were fake. What's so great about this storyline and the stuff with Punk too is that there is such a great undertone of reality. 

The line of fiction and reality is blurred and it's just awesome because when WWE, a scripted show, can get people, especially hardened wrestling fans such as myself and others on this board _that_ emotionally invested in their show, they are very clearly doing something right. 

So yeah, while it is just a storyline and while it is just a TV show, I don't think there was anything fake at all about those tears, just in the same way that I don't think there was anything fake in what CM Punk said in his shoot. The best promos and matches in this business come from the heart. I think the Punk promo and the promo last night are just 2 examples of that.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I agree that they can fake it but I don't think they were. Call me stupid, call me a mark, I don't care. But the emotions from both of them seemed legit to me. Vince McMahon cried. He fucking cried. And in all the right spots too, which just added to the whole thing for me. When Trips said that the family agrees, his lip started quivering. Then he started asking, "How could you this to me?" Then he properly lost it at the end with the "I love you, Pops" line. Now this I will say was beautifully acted by Vince but I don't think those tears were fake. What's so great about this storyline and the stuff with Punk too is that there is such a great undertone of reality.
> 
> The line of fiction and reality is blurred and it's just awesome because when WWE, a scripted show, can get people, especially hardened wrestling fans such as myself and others on this board _that_ emotionally invested in their show, they are very clearly doing something right.
> 
> So yeah, while it is just a storyline and while it is just a TV show, I don't think there was anything fake at all about those tears, just in the same way that I don't think there was anything fake in what CM Punk said in his shoot. The best promos and matches in this business come from the heart. I think the Punk promo and the promo last night are just 2 examples of that.


Oh yeah, I'm not saying I felt like a robot, I did feel the emotion there. It's as you say, a blurring of real and fake. I think there were real emotions there in the sense of soon enough, he truly won't be in charge of this empire he has created. And do I think in real life HHH feels bad for having to tell him all that he did (even if some of it was worked), yes, I do.

The whole Board of Directors and apparent immediate firing didn't feel real but within the on-screen story which was being portrayed, yeah I guess there were real emotions underneath it.

My main wish is to have Vince involved in 1 last big storyline before he really does go off-screen for good.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I agree that they can fake it but I don't think they were. Call me stupid, call me a mark, I don't care. But the emotions from both of them seemed legit to me.


yes u are stupid. no wonder wrestling fans are looked down upon, something happens and they go back to its real to me dammit mode


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

HHH is a Bad actor " i love you,pop " lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

rawesjericho said:


> yes u are stupid. no wonder wrestling fans are looked down upon, something happens and they go back to its real to me dammit mode


It wouldn't have to do with the fact that we ARE wrestling fans, right?

Nahhhh.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

With people saying HHH is a bad actor:

'Acting' something that is (or could be) very real produces one of two reactions. You either sell it beautifully like Vince, or you find it very hard to do as you do not want to confront it publicly. HHH may just not have wanted to even ACT something (that will soon be very real) like telling his father-in-law that he can no longer do what he loves doing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

rawesjericho said:


> yes u are stupid. no wonder wrestling fans are looked down upon, something happens and they go back to its real to me dammit mode


Fuck off. And it isn't exactly wise to call somebody stupid and then have your appalling grammar skills. Sue me for getting excited about WWE again. I'd rather get called stupid by some idiot on the internet than to _be_ the actual idiot unable to let themselves enjoy something because it's _fake_.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The line of fiction and reality is blurred and it's just awesome because when WWE, a scripted show, can get people, especially hardened wrestling fans such as myself and others on this board _that_ emotionally invested in their show, they are very clearly doing something right.


and they can get us to question ourselves. It took Punk winning at MiTB to realise he isn't leaving. I thought Miz really did blow out his knee, so when he left I worried about what they'd do if he was meant to go over, and then he hobbled back and I thought for sure he'd win it.

I just can't tell anymore! I hate it! (I love it!)


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought the whole thing was brilliant, its the start of HHH taking over onscreen and the things Vince could pull up to "stay" could be great to see. It was well done and it got me invested in it, Vince is a great actor and Triple H done the breaking news well.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

rawesjericho said:


> yes u are stupid. no wonder wrestling fans are looked down upon, something happens and they go back to its real to me dammit mode


Nice typo in your name, mong.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Fuck off. And it isn't exactly wise to call somebody stupid and then have your appalling grammar skills. Sue me for getting excited about WWE again. I'd rather get called stupid by some idiot on the internet than to _be_ the actual idiot unable to let themselves enjoy something because it's _fake_.


Its the exact same thing for books, film, television, entertainment in general, people like to troll and act like you shouldnt enjoy it or have some sort of emotional attachment to it, because its wrestling, if wrestling wasnt portrayed as real you wouldnt have it exiled out of everything else on tv thats entertainment which it has become, someone can leave or have a saddening story in a soap and you'll have everyone going on about how upset it made them or how much they enjoyed it, have someone leave in wrestling in a saddening way and you'll just get those people bitching that it isnt real. Ive grew to take wrestling as just a soap for guys opposed to argue its "Real to me" or whatever, and if someone throws out its scripted and the stories arent real ill just tell them to remember that when they get invested into or teared up from a movie.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Echlius said:


> someone can leave or have a saddening story in a soap and you'll have everyone going on about how upset it made them or how much they enjoyed it, have someone leave in wrestling in a saddening way and you'll just get those people bitching that it isnt real.


THIS, to be honest! When I was crying about Edge's retirement people were like 'o, hu? uhurr rasslin is fake'. 

fpalm I did not say a word when you were bawling your eyes out at the weekend movie. On top of that, this was one of the things that was real. ughhh


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

It's gonna hard to wait another week for RAW, pumped as hell. I thought this feeling was never coming back in terms of WWE.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> and they can get us to question ourselves. It took Punk winning at MiTB to realise he isn't leaving. *I thought Miz really did blow out his knee, so when he left I worried about what they'd do if he was meant to go over,* and then he hobbled back and I thought for sure he'd win it.
> 
> I just can't tell anymore! I hate it! (I love it!)


I thought this as well! And then when I saw him hopping his heart out towards the ring I thought for sure he was gonna steal It!

To the Vince/HHH situation i think they should set up Vince vs Punk for his last match. :lmao Joke actually they should have Vince come in week in week out begging to be hired, making Trips come out in tears at having to turn him down all the time. And eventually it should show that HHH is getting infuriated at Vince's persistence when he knows he'll only get turned down and eventually Hunter looses it and attacks Vince turning heel!!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Triple H's suit was really nice; maybe I'm saying that because I was comparing it to Vince McMahon's.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Is Trips the new chairman then or is that position vacant right now?


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Mizaki said:


> Is Trips the new chairman then or is that position vacant right now?


he is the CEO onscreen!!

but people in other forums are saying that vince did willingly retire his oncreen character and let hhh take the role of hated by fans.

this is initial step to vince stepping down and letting triple h take full control of wwe one day.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

capat said:


> he is the CEO onscreen!!
> 
> but people in other forums are saying that vince did willingly retire his oncreen character and let hhh take the role of hated by fans.
> 
> this is initial step to vince stepping down and letting triple h take full control of wwe one day.


Yeah. That's why it's so compelling because it blends reality and the on-screen story. In reality Vince really will be stepping off the screen and eventually out of the company, but I definitely think, and indeed hope, there will be one big last storyline for VKM.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

So I think everyone knows that last night wasnt real. Vince is still in charge and Triple H has not really taken over yet. But I can see them stretching this angle/storyline into something for Wrestlemania 28, where Vince retires for real and Triple H takes over the company.

It would be fitting also, since Mania28 already seems like a "passing of the torch/new era" event. You have Cena vs. Rock (generation vs. generation), what will most likely be Undertakers last match (I can only assume on this), and there is even speculation of Rey Mysterio vs. Sin Cara (assuming Sin Cara sticks around; it would be another generation vs. generation type match). Hell, people have even been hoping (even though, to me, it is highly unlikely) we get a CM Punk vs. Stone Cold match. Add in this Vince retirement storyline and it would all fit very well.

Vince created Wrestlemania, and there is no bigger event in professional wrestling. What better event for the most powerful and influential man in professional wrestling history to retire than Wrestlemania.

By the way, I'm not saying there should be a Triple H vs. Vince McMahon MATCH, I just see some sort of storyline in general.

Thoughts?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> It's gonna hard to wait another week for RAW, pumped as hell. I thought this feeling was never coming back in terms of WWE.




True story. Same for me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I HIGHLY doubt this is the last we see of Vince's onscreen character. More than likely we'll get him feuding with HHH now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If this is "Mr. McMahon's" swan song, then I want to thank Vince for all the memories. Vince's acting last night was top notch and the whole segment was perfect.

I'm so hyped for next week's RAW.



Winning™;9993851 said:


> I think so. I mean, if you think about it what other real purpose does he have to be out there. No matter the things Vince has been called and said about on, which I have been apart of, he always putted over his rivals. Always. I think this was Vince's last true storyline before the character calls it a career. Vince Mcmahon was the greatest heel ever in the Attitude Era and a Top 10 heel of all time in terms of characters.


completely agree and perfectly put.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree for the most part but I don't agree that this was the very last we've seen of his on-screen character.

I simply don't think he'd bow out, with all due respect, on a weekly Raw show in Wisconsin. I think there is one last angle from the character Mr McMahon to come. He'd want to go out with a bang, not gently sobbing in front of what sounded like a weak crowd.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If this is really it for him. Thank you Vince.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

~TKOK~ said:


> If this is really it for him. Thank you Vince.


yeah i agree thank you vince.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

~TKOK~ said:


> If this is really it for him. Thank you Vince.


This x1000000


----------



## wraggy (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont tend to add posts on here very often but i read other peoples with interest. What i am about to write is a scenario that i think would be cool to end this situation i agree there are many parts to the story that could go wrong n some parts are a bit of a rehash of other stories before.

As of last night Mr Mcmahon has been relieved of his duties of the big boss man of WWE on screen being replaced by HHH. I remember when the NWO was intoduced to the WWE Vince wanted them to become a cancer to bring it down so what im thinking of he will try and do something along these lines again. Maybe showing his fight to win back the company and doing anything he can to do this. Im thinking he will create a gang of heels to try and make HHHs life hell and force him out or to hand the reigns back. To do this im thinking that he goes to the man that has embarassed him over the last few weeks in CM Punk to lead this group (i know this depends on the punk cituation. Even though his contract isnt officially up yet i seem to remember reading). Then im thinking all the younger heels from both brand will be tempted to join people like Sheamus Barret Del Rio Mcintyre Maybe Miz Truth n Christian. Then i was thinking about having Sheffield and G-Rilla (yeah i know thats not his name my mind went blank im sure some smartarse will pick fault with me) as the heavies of the group. These heels will be annoyed as they thought with Cena being fired they were the new blood of the company and with Cena still being there they are being pushed down. Im thinking this will go on and finish at wrestlmania so they can do some sort league type thing with HHHs (the faces) side and the winner stays. (Like i said rehash and this completely rips off the invasion). As it goes till wrestlemania taker will be back and he will be the legend of the face team so im thinking Jericho could also join mcmahon. Therefore there can be some amazing matches at wrestlmania in the league for control.

You could add Punk to the main event of Cena n the Rock.

You will get Taker v Jericho

Truth v Morrison

Sheffield n Grilla v Face tag team champs

Barret v Smackdown champion

Then maybe (heel) Del Rio v (face) Miz for raw title or the other way round

Mcintyre V U.S Champ

Sheamus V INtercontinental champ

or something along those lines. I say it needs to go on till Wrestlemania because just some random Raw after although a good PPV it not one of the top tier ones. So what better way to go out than Vinces baby Wrestlemania.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Lien said:


> I agree for the most part but I don't agree that this was the very last we've seen of his on-screen character.
> 
> I simply don't think he'd bow out, with all due respect, on a weekly Raw show in Wisconsin. I think there is one last angle from the character Mr McMahon to come. *He'd want to go out with a bang*, not gently sobbing in front of what sounded like a weak crowd.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought the Trips/Vince promo was laughable. I hate this 'blurring the 4th wall' they love to do because it just takes more focus away from the wrestlers and matches and reminds everyone that wrestling is highly scripted.

Triple H's acting in that promo last night was horrendous and Vince's wasn't much better. It looked like Trips was about to crack up.

In kayfabe terms the little kiddies must've been thinking 'why is triple h talking about being at a board of directors meeting?' and 'wasn't he making fun of Mcmahon last time'?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Got up early to watch this and all I can say is *THE FUCKING GAME IS BACK! MARK THE FUCK OUT!!*














TankOfRate said:


> I agree. It's sort of like I've grown up with Vince. Throughout all the years of wrestling, he's been the one figure who has been there since the very beginning. If it's coming to an end, fuck. We'll all look back on this one day and realize just how big that moment was, but now, it seems so surreal and unbelievable. We've gone from the cocky, loud, egotistical asshole who doesn't care about anybody to a feeble, senile, shadow of a man. It'll be sad to see him go, and I mean _really_ go. This truly feels like the end of an era.
> 
> Not even gonna lie, I got all teary-eyed too. It felt like I was watching my dad cry or something.


agreed and that's a great way to look at it. I think Vince has made some shitty decisions, more so recently, but The Mr. McMahon character has brought us more memorable moments than we realize and if this is finally it for Vince on screen, then it really is a sad day.

Edit: I totally agree with Starbuck's posts


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

I genuinely felt heartwrenched over that. i truly did.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Echlius said:


>


This storyline was gonna be awesome. Way to go Benoit!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

With Triple H in charge now, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Stephanie is the Raw GM. It only makes sense.

Plus, the McMahon-Helmsley era was fucking awesome so I would welcome it with open arms.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

LadyHotrod said:


> With Triple H in charge now, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Stephanie is the Raw GM. It only makes sense.
> 
> Plus, the McMahon-Helmsley era was fucking awesome so I would welcome it with open arms.


The dream would be to see CM Punk try to bring the McMahon-Helmsey 2.0 down. Would make great TV.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I LOVE YOU POP !!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*

Will they make it noticeable that there is a new boss and new person in charge?? or do you think it will be the same since the creative people are still the same. I expect a little more "Edgy PG" with maybe a gimmick match or 2. maybe the Raw debut of Chris Masters! What about you guys?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel so bad for Vince. My heart wrenched when I saw the legit tears. I mean he made the WWE what it is today. Going to miss that old bastard.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I think is all a work. Vince will find a way back, and I think Vince is going to look to destroy what he created. The irony is that he may use what he has already destroyed in order to bring the WWE down to the ground. Right now Vince could restart his ex-rival wrestling promotion, WCW. He could say that he later purchased it from his son. 

Right now the hottest free agent in the wrestling world could be Cena. Perhaps a heel John Cena? Wrestlers know Vince makes, or breaks careers. Take over Smackdown's slot, and replace it with his new show for WCW. Several wrestlers are out there that they could build around John Cena. They could even have stars from the WWE jump ship. Maybe Cody Rhodes, Husky Harris, Jack Swagger, Jim Ross, Big Show, and some tag teams etc...


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*

I don't think it'll be noticeable at first, but maybe get a little edgier over the next couple months. I just hope that Triple H is more of an onscreen CEO like how Vince use to be instead of being an offscreen character.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*

Trips has already had a considerable amount of control for quite a while now but now that he's in the driving seat who knows what he'll pull out of the bag nevertheless im sure he's gonna draw IWC heat oh delicious IWC heat


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*

I'm sure it won't be noticeable for a little bit. 
But I'm hoping for everything to change next week (as far as visuals go).
There should be a new opening, new song, new set, etc. just to have a feel that something has changed. 
But like I said, nothing will probably happen like that for awhile.


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*

I can see it now The RAW GM beeps and Cole stands up to read message but then HHH music hits and he tells Cole to sit back down. HHH reads message and says 

_"Can I have your attention please...and I quote the RAW General manager has been fired! This is now my SHOW!". _

Then crowd erupts in cheers as HHH un-plugs and breaks the computer in half.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*



Human Nature said:


> I'm sure it won't be noticeable for a little bit.
> But I'm hoping for everything to change next week (as far as visuals go).
> There should be a new opening, new song, new set, etc. just to have a feel that something has changed.
> But like I said, nothing will probably happen like that for awhile.


To me that would just look like Trips is abusing his power in the early going


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Will next weeks change in power be noticeable?*



Rahi said:


> To me that would just look like Trips is abusing his power in the early going


That could go with the theory of him being a power hungry boss.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

truk83 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think is all a work. Vince will find a way back, and I think Vince is going to look to destroy what he created. The irony is that he may use what he has already destroyed in order to bring the WWE down to the ground. Right now Vince could restart his ex-rival wrestling promotion, WCW. He could say that he later purchased it from his son.



^Vince won WCW after winning the invasion didn't he? I remember something about Shane and Steph selling their "stocks" to Flair or something like that, that's how Flair returned?

Imagine if he returned in January or something with a new NWO like thing. Remember when he tried to destroy the company by bringing in NWO.

Either way, we need to have a Mr.McMahon appreciation night. This time he's the good guy, and it won't end with a limo exploding.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

truk83 said:


> *Call me crazy, but I think is all a work.* Vince will find a way back, and I think Vince is going to look to destroy what he created. The irony is that he may use what he has already destroyed in order to bring the WWE down to the ground. Right now Vince could restart his ex-rival wrestling promotion, WCW. He could say that he later purchased it from his son.
> 
> Right now the hottest free agent in the wrestling world could be Cena. Perhaps a heel John Cena? Wrestlers know Vince makes, or breaks careers. Take over Smackdown's slot, and replace it with his new show for WCW. Several wrestlers are out there that they could build around John Cena. They could even have stars from the WWE jump ship. Maybe Cody Rhodes, Husky Harris, Jack Swagger, Jim Ross, Big Show, and some tag teams etc...


No crap its all a work. fpalm


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

truk83 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think is all a work. Vince will find a way back, and I think Vince is going to look to destroy what he created. The irony is that he may use what he has already destroyed in order to bring the WWE down to the ground. Right now Vince could restart his ex-rival wrestling promotion, WCW. He could say that he later purchased it from his son.
> 
> Right now the hottest free agent in the wrestling world could be Cena. Perhaps a heel John Cena? Wrestlers know Vince makes, or breaks careers. Take over Smackdown's slot, and replace it with his new show for WCW. Several wrestlers are out there that they could build around John Cena. They could even have stars from the WWE jump ship. Maybe Cody Rhodes, Husky Harris, Jack Swagger, Jim Ross, Big Show, and some tag teams etc...


He won WCW etc when he won the invasion, and he tried to "kill his creation" with the NWO. Trying to make two federations out of one company wont work when the current Smackdown/Raw split doesnt even work well talentwise.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Vince is going to start up an ROH Invasion.

He's going to align himself with Punk as the champion and guys like Seth Rollins, Kings of Wrestling, Colt Cabana, and possibly have other ROH talent show up. I still feel that this whole storyline with Punk was going to lead to something huge to tie in with ROH getting TV Broadcasting in August. Summerslam is August 14th and the first live TV showing for ROH is the day before....what a better way to start this Invasion than to have them show up at Summerslam in some fashion. Vince & ROH vs. Triple H & WWE


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vince to "infect" his own company again?*

Remember when the NWO invasion of WWE angle ran into the ground because the NWO was heel and Hogan turned face? What if the sides were reversed this time?

Here is how I see it going down. Vince McMahon starts a "new" WWE. His WWE. He recruits people out of the blue to defect and join him. His biggest signings? CM Punk and the recently-crowned World Champion Daniel Bryan. Vince now has control of both Heavyweight Championships, as well as the top two "indy guys" in WWE. He has the fans on his side. He has all the moment to overthrow HHH's WWE. It would start out behind the scenes. We will occasionally see people laid out in the back, "technical difficulties" during WWE broadcasts, etc. After a few months of them screwing with HHH's WWE, Vince and company show up to "take back what is his (theirs)". This power struggle between Vince & HHH will kick-start a new era.

Another idea would be for the WCW brand name to be ressurected. Vince could say that he was removed from power in WWE, but HE owns WCW. The WWE board of directors can't take that away from him.

Its been 15 years since the NWO invaded WCW. 15 years before that Vince/Titan Sports purchased the WWF from Vince Sr./Capitol Wrestling Corp. Its time for something major like this to happen.

- What are your guys thoughts on this idea? Which wrestlers could you see defecting to Vince, and which ones would stay on HHH's side?


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

HHH vs Vince? That's infinitely better than yet another Triple H vs Undertaker. At least HHH vs Vince has actual gigantic history behind it. I'm all for it.


----------



## The_Deadman_666 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

I like this idea alot, and you're right. It would be fitting for WrestleMania

I do NOT want another Undertaker vs. Triple H match, I would MUCH prefer this idea you have to a 3rd Mania match between those 2

Undertaker vs. Chris Jericho would be one word: Awesome


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

Vince and HHH will be in their same roles within WWE for a long time. The writers are the ones calling the shots. HHH and Vince aren't "in charge" at all. That's the way it always has and always will be.

They've really blurred the lines of real/kayfabe for some of you. Next you'll tell me that Teddy Long books Smackdown.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

*I wana watch Sin Cara Vs Mysterio so badly!*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The WCW and nWo brand is dead. That would be a horrible idea.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Vince and HHH will be in their same roles within WWE for a long time. *The writers are the ones calling the shots. HHH and Vince aren't "in charge" at all. That's the way it always has and always will be.*
> They've really blurred the lines of real/kayfabe for some of you. Next you'll tell me that Teddy Long books Smackdown.


yeah okay then lol


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

I seriously doubt the show would have went off the air with Vince crying and weakly nodding his appreciation for a crowd chanting `thank you` if he was going to come out next week and challenge HHH to a Mania match.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Winning™;10000211 said:


> The WCW and nWo brand is dead. That would be a horrible idea.


My post has nothing to do with calling it the nWo. I was comparing this angle to how Vince's nWo sucked at its attempt to infect the WWE. This time Vince's WWE would infect WWE, and it would be awesome.

The WCW name was just a thought for senile old Vince to still claim sole ownership to a company. It doesn't necessarily affect the rest of my post.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*

'I love you pop' - worst line in any promo ever.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The "Post-McMahon Era" episode 1 begins this Monday coming up according to a commercial they aired on NXT.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

^That's epic


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

You marks are starting to annoy me, so here:

- CNBC business reporter Darren Rovell confirmed last night’s RAW as a storyline on his Twitter today after being asked about the business side of things and how it could affect WWE tock. He wrote: “WWE says that Mr. McMahon was relieved of his duties as Chairman of the Board of Monday Night Raw. He’s still WWE chairman & CEO.”

*Source:* Pro Wrestling Report/CNBC

Its a work. Get over yourselves.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> I seriously doubt the show would have went off the air with Vince crying and weakly nodding his appreciation for a crowd chanting `thank you` if he was going to come out next week and challenge HHH to a Mania match.


I didn't say he was going to come out next week and challenge him to a mania match. I didn't even say there should be a match.

But do you honestly think if he was retiring for real they would end it like the way Raw ended last night? No, this is leading to something bigger. Vince isn't gonna go out like that.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Vince McMahon/Triple H/Mania 28 storyline?*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Vince and HHH will be in their same roles within WWE for a long time. The writers are the ones calling the shots. HHH and Vince aren't "in charge" at all. That's the way it always has and always will be.
> 
> They've really blurred the lines of real/kayfabe for some of you. Next you'll tell me that Teddy Long books Smackdown.


um Vince and others go through the writers shows and scripts before the show goes on the air and if they dont like something they tell them to change it. Vince still has the final cut.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> You marks are starting to annoy me, so here:
> 
> - CNBC business reporter Darren Rovell confirmed last night’s RAW as a storyline on his Twitter today after being asked about the business side of things and how it could affect WWE tock. He wrote: “WWE says that Mr. McMahon was relieved of his duties as Chairman of the Board of Monday Night Raw. He’s still WWE chairman & CEO.”
> 
> ...


Its very interesting how WWE has made it so that the IWC need to state whether they are talking in kayfabe terms or not. Know what I mean? This thread is a discussion in kayfabe. Anywho, for anyone who doesn't understand:

*Kayfabe* - Vince is out. HHH is in charge.

*Real life* - Vince is CEO and Chairman of the Board. HHH is an Executive Senior Advisor in New Talent Development, focusing on worldwide recruitment, training and character development of future WWE employees.

*What the average IWCer thinks* - Vince writes every segment of Raw and Smackdown every week and purposely does stuff to piss off the IWC and cater to little kids. HHH does the same thing and is the next guy under Vince throwing out the ideas. Vince and HHH are the only ones who run WWE.

*What really goes on* - Neither Vince nor HHH are in charge of "writing the show" or "booking the matches". They have a writing staff and road agents to handle that. Yes, as CEO, Vince has final say and veto power over the storylines and characters. He also steers the overall direction of the company. HHH does not write or book anything. He is backstage at Raw and Smackdown sometimes overseeing new talent, but otherwise he is working out of his office doing what his job title involves.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nobody was questioning whether it was a work or not fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> You marks are starting to annoy me, so here:
> 
> - CNBC business reporter Darren Rovell confirmed last night’s RAW as a storyline on his Twitter today after being asked about the business side of things and how it could affect WWE tock. He wrote: “WWE says that Mr. McMahon was relieved of his duties as Chairman of the Board of Monday Night Raw. He’s still WWE chairman & CEO.”
> 
> ...


We already knew this.......well except for some who STILL think Punk is actually leaving and Vince has actually stepped down. fpalm


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Vince crying took it to even awesomer heights.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> The "Post-McMahon Era" episode 1 begins this Monday coming up according to a commercial they aired on NXT.


wow they are making it a huge deal. Do they call this the Levesque Era or Helmsley Era


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think we're getting ahead of ourselves here. They write Vince out of the show every year. Starting from when he got blown up.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I think we're getting ahead of ourselves here. They write Vince out of the show every year. Starting from when he got blown up.


This exactly.
You guys really think getting fired will hold Vince down?
He survived a fucking limousine explosion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Post-McMahon Era? Holy fuck.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Are people seriously saying that's the last we've seen of Vince's on-screen character?

Come off it. Of course they're going to tell you it's a "post McMahon" era now. I'll bet by bottom dollar and more that he'll have one last big storyline.

And that's why this angle has so much potential. When will Punk get involved? How will HHH run the show? How will Vince get involved? Who will be WWE champion? Will Jericho return?

This is why we could be in for a hell of a few months. Could be.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

HHH needs to show up on Smackdown! to show he is the CEO of WWE not just RAW. Oh, and Superstars.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

yea theres no way vince is off tv just like that. theres gonna be some kind of power struggle between hhh and vince. this has potential to be the biggest thing since austin mcmahon feud


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Vince is going to start up an ROH Invasion.
> 
> He's going to align himself with Punk as the champion and guys like Seth Rollins, Kings of Wrestling, Colt Cabana, and possibly have other ROH talent show up. I still feel that this whole storyline with Punk was going to lead to something huge to tie in with ROH getting TV Broadcasting in August. Summerslam is August 14th and the first live TV showing for ROH is the day before....what a better way to start this Invasion than to have them show up at Summerslam in some fashion. Vince & ROH vs. Triple H & WWE


This would be amazing.


----------



## Right Of Passage (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody one made a sig yet.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Right Of Passage said:


> I'm surprised nobody one made a sig yet.


hard to find picture of trips in suit with the current onscreen look.

he needs to be on live raw more with that suit !!!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

How's this


----------



## Right Of Passage (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL you jacked my pic.....How about this one?


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you think we could see Triple H vs. Mr. McMahon at Summerslam with the WWE ownership at stake?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find the Post-McMahon era commercial? Is it on youtube yet?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

capat said:


> hard to find picture of trips in suit with the current onscreen look.
> 
> he needs to be on live raw more with that suit !!!


Best one I could find/make


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The Storm said:


> Do you think we could see Triple H vs. Mr. McMahon at Summerslam with the WWE ownership at stake?


No. If they are going with this, it's gonna be a Survivor Series match.


Now I want HHH to be talking next week about CM Punk and that the company is gonna sue Punk if he doesn't come back and gives Cena his rematch. Just to have Punk (with his entourage of Cabana and Ace Steel by his sides) and say "Game On, bitch".


----------



## Duval Mad Man (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's my prediction on things to come. This angle is going to be a drawn out feud between Vince and HHH with them having wrestlers who are "loyal", of course with this we will get the survivor series match, the obligatory your best man vs mine match(think Vince v Trump angle) all culminating with a street fight between the two at Wrestlemaiania. There will be some good twists along the way (John Cena turning heel)family taking sides and at the end HHH will win effectively getting rid of Vince's "Mr. MchMahon" character and becoming the permanent kayfabe boss. With all that said though I hope this doesn't happen I am ready to see some new angles so hopefully they keep things interesting.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

They must feud, Vince needs to sceam "DON'T CALL ME POP YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!"


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

floyd2386 said:


> They must feud, Vince needs to sceam "DON'T CALL ME POP YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!"



And Triple H will respond with my sig, lol.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

There also needs to be "you screwed Pop" chants and the inevitable "Pop screwed Pop."


----------



## GenericUsername (Jul 20, 2011)

sXeCalli said:


> HHH needs to show up on Smackdown! to show he is the CEO of WWE not just RAW. Oh, and Superstars.


I'd love to see him give a pep talk to the Superstars "roster".

"Barreta, JTG, I like your styles...Chris (Masters), you remind me of my younger self, in physique alone."


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

GenericUsername said:


> I'd love to see him give a pep talk to the Superstars "roster".
> 
> "Barreta, JTG, I like your styles...Chris (Masters), you remind me of my younger self, in physique alone."


"Jey, you remind a lot of your cousin The Rock, I see big things in your future. Jimmy, well.....everyone knows what happens with tag teams. By the way, R-Truth was looking for you, something about the getting of got?"


----------



## GenericUsername (Jul 20, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> "Jey, you remind a lot of your cousin The Rock, I see big things in your future. Jimmy, well.....everyone knows what happens with tag teams. By the way, R-Truth was looking for you, something about the getting of got?"


"Drew, about that chosen one thing...you can choose which day of the week we future endeavour you?"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TBH, I've always loved Triple H's sarcastic sense of humor... one of the reasons I've always liked more as a face than as a heel (minus his insane 1999-2001 Heel run). It could be entertaining to see him joking around the locker-room about certain guys before the inevitable feud with McMahon takes off for control of the company.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really get the feeling that the last we see of Vince on WWE TV will be an SCSA-esque invasion of his legit open-casket funeral. That shit's probably in his will.


----------



## Burden (Jul 21, 2011)

I could see this playing out two different ways:

1) Punk/McMahon team up and try to take over the WWE. McMahon realizes the error of his ways and comes to Punk for help, who is now on the outside looking in. 

2) HHH becomes the new younger version of the Heel McMahon character. Refuses to coddle CM Punk and his demands. Punk starts showing up at events in the crowd and basically making HHH's life a living hell. Sets up for a match at WM28.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd like to see Shane become the heel. I thought they should have had vince be more aggressive at the end there, using some obscenities instead of just crying. I got the implication from the ending that it was Vince behind this attempt to revive the 'attitude era' of sorts, a decision the board disagreed with and they are putting a stop too. Hope not.. but if so, life will go on.. I'll just watch something else.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

dissident said:


> I'd like to see Shane become the heel. I thought they should have had vince be more aggressive at the end there, using some obscenities instead of just crying. I got the implication from the ending that it was Vince behind this attempt to revive the 'attitude era' of sorts, a decision the board disagreed with and they are putting a stop too. Hope not.. but if so, life will go on.. I'll just watch something else.


Its still real to you eh?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

dissident said:


> I'd like to see Shane become the heel. I thought they should have had vince be more aggressive at the end there, using some obscenities instead of just crying. I got the implication from the ending that it was Vince behind this attempt to revive the 'attitude era' of sorts, a decision the board disagreed with and they are putting a stop too. Hope not.. but if so, life will go on.. I'll just watch something else.


Somebody mentioned after the show go off air... Vince did stop weeping and became angry.


----------



## Blackmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

In 44 pages of this thread I bet I'm not the first person to say this, but...

Anybody else cry? I actually teared up just like Trips and Vince. It's kind of odd to think of, given that the story is kayfabe. But you see? That was a real part of wrestling history in the kayfabe world. That was a momentous occasion in our ongoing story.

When people ask, why the hell I watch wrestling I should be able to show them that piece of footage and say, "Because, when you really care about wrestling, moments like these mean something to you."


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

clarky griswald said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Triple H and Cena are looking like good guys/saviors.
> But little do we know they are in it, together..developing a plan to turn against the fans.
> ...


Those would actually be some great main events. I would love to see Cm Punk go up against Triple H at Mania because it's something new.

Only question that would leave is who would the Undertaker's opponent be? I would say Randy Orton, as long as it isn't for the world title.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be honest. I ALMOST, almost felt a tear streaming down my eye when Vince broke down.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I'll be honest. I ALMOST, almost felt a tear streaming down my eye when Vince broke down.












Kidding, pretty emotional stuff right dere.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^Ahhh, so I'm not allowed to feel emotion towards an angle whether if it's real or not. Okay, good to know.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> ^Ahhh, so I'm not allowed to feel emotion towards an angle whether if it's real or not. Okay, good to know.


Clearly you did not read under the picture where I said I was kidding.

Looks like you like to jump to conclusions, good to know.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

This is good, it looks like finally they are heading in a totally new direction.


----------



## PhyscoStick (Jul 23, 2011)

HHH vs McMahan. hmmmmm. Now imagine this. The anaynomous Raw GM is non other then the Show Stopper, The main event, The Icon, MR. Wrestlemania, Shawn Micheals. Now you've got a DX vs Vince thing. Yes it's been done but man was it entertainment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DX is played out to the point where I think the majority is sick of them now. HBK retired and will stay retired.


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are people suggesting a match between Vince and HHH? Please, just stop. Don't even begin to think that and have that idea even exist. That match should not happen under ANY circumstances.


----------



## SoleSurvivor (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd like to see a CM Punk/Triple H feud now with Punk possibly having a match against Hunter at WrestleMania 28. Should be awesome.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> DX is played out to the point where I think the majority is sick of them now. HBK retired and will stay retired.


yes they are played out and anyone who has been around since the birth of DX finds them either stale or very lame. in 2009 it was two 40 year old men with Baseball Caps glow sticks. Back in 98 it was a group of dudes who didn't follow the rules a much different group


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

No matter what anybody says I love DX and think they're great. But there's no need for them in this storyline, especially given Trips more serious corporate character now. He can't be trying to mess with the boss when he IS the boss lol.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

They should do a corporation storyline and give Triple H an enforcer. Vince had Big Bossman and Triple H can have.... I have no idea. lol
If Bully Ray was in WWE then he would be a good fit.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> yes they are played out and anyone who has been around since the birth of DX finds them either stale or very lame. in 2009 it was two 40 year old men with Baseball Caps glow sticks. Back in 98 it was a group of dudes who didn't follow the rules a much different group


I disagree ... Dx still can be controversial if they wanted to.

only problem is hbk...he is not what he used to.... he is gone all god & it was sad to see triple h carry him throughout the dx run.

so i say get rid of hbk, bring back xpac or new age outlaws and reform DX... it will be success!!

Triple h is talented enough to make it a success again!!

and if they drop the pg rating... DX will be simply awesome.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> I disagree ... Dx still can be controversial if they wanted to.
> 
> only problem is hbk...he is not what he used to.... he is gone all god & it was sad to see triple h carry him throughout the dx run.
> 
> ...


alright i'll give you that for the Shawn being into god and all and not wanting to do stuff he did in 98.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> I disagree ... Dx still can be controversial if they wanted to.
> 
> only problem is hbk...he is not what he used to.... he is gone all god & it was sad to see triple h carry him throughout the dx run.
> 
> ...


You would rather have X-Pac and the New Age Outlaws back over HBK? What are you smoking?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone else think Trips should go back to King of Kings for his entrance theme now? Still come out to The Game for his matches, but King of Kings would be more appropriate now in his Chairman role now I think as he is the leader, the king, the one on top.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

kersed said:


> You would rather have X-Pac and the New Age Outlaws back over HBK? What are you smoking?


The Key word is "NOW" !!

hbk is no longer fit to be in DX.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Anyone else think Trips should go back to King of Kings for his entrance theme now? Still come out to The Game for his matches, but King of Kings would be more appropriate now in his Chairman role now I think as he is the leader, the king, the one on top.


Screw "the game" or "King of kings".... He needs a new theme!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^ No new theme. That theme IS Triple H. To take it away from him at this stage in his career would be the most idiotic move ever.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ No new theme. That theme IS Triple H. To take it away from him at this stage in his career would be the most idiotic move ever.


Look i understand how u feel about the theme starbuck... but we both know how talented triple h is.
He can make anything successful!

HHH fans said the same thing when he started using "king of kings" theme or Evolution theme for that matter!

If u look at chris jericho's "king of my world" gimmick and theme - massive fail!

but this will not happen with Triple h. he is "the" guy on raw and always will be from now on regarless of any theme.

i am just saying it will be refreshing to watch hhh with a new theme now that he is 

imagine like after, say 1 or 2 years, he switched back to "the game" theme again... it will awesome to watch.

do u agree?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That theme can mean Wrestler or Chairman. 

_It's all about the game and how you play it
All control and if you can take it
All about the debt and if you can pay it
It's all about pain, and who's gonna make it _

Works fine.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Look i understand how u feel about the theme starbuck... but we both know how talented triple h.
> He can make anything successful!
> 
> HHH fans said the same thing when he started using "king of kings" theme or Evolution theme for that matter!
> ...


No I don't. Just like Austin, Rock, Taker, Shawn and all the rest of them. Trips theme has become a part of who he is and it should NOT be changed. I don't think he will change it either so there's no point arguing over it tbh.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I will be so disappointed if there's not at least one "TRIPLE H TERK YER JERB!" sign Monday. Just saying.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they never change HHH's theme. It would be like changing Vince's. You just don't...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you guys think of this scenario? Having Trips align with Morrison/Barrett? At comic con Trips said he thinks the two of them are part of the future and we know Triple H likes both guys IRL...sheamus could also align with him, but they have an actual feud so it wouldn't work. But Morrison could be Triple H's right hand man with a heel turn. They could capitalize on the Morrison/HBK comparisons by having HHH compare him to Shawn and Morrison could continuously mock him stealing his moves, attire, etc...HHH gets Morrison in the title picture and wins the title with Trips help. Triple H has the mic skills to help out Morrison and he could talk for Morrison while feuding with Punk and Cena for the title. Morrison could back it up in the ring with some interesting title matches....they could draw this out through Mania with HBK coming back pissed that Morrison is mocking him and HHH has ruined the wwe, so he comes back for one more match against Morrison which Shawn should win....could have Morrison turn back face after that by congratulating him

With Barrett as well, HHH could take over Raw and Smackdown. He could set up something with Taker for Barrett later on for Mania while Morrison and Barrett hold the titles in the fall for Triple H


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Swag said:


> What do you guys think of this scenario? Having Trips align with Morrison/Barrett? At comic con Trips said he thinks the two of them are part of the future and we know Triple H likes both guys IRL...sheamus could also align with him, but they have an actual feud so it wouldn't work. But Morrison could be Triple H's right hand man with a heel turn. They could capitalize on the Morrison/HBK comparisons by having HHH compare him to Shawn and Morrison could continuously mock him stealing his moves, attire, etc...HHH gets Morrison in the title picture and wins the title with Trips help. Triple H has the mic skills to help out Morrison and he could talk for Morrison while feuding with Punk and Cena for the title. Morrison could back it up in the ring with some interesting title matches....they could draw this out through Mania with HBK coming back pissed that Morrison is mocking him and HHH has ruined the wwe, so he comes back for one more match against Morrison which Shawn should win....could have Morrison turn back face after that by congratulating him
> 
> With Barrett as well, HHH could take over Raw and Smackdown. He could set up something with Taker for Barrett later on for Mania while Morrison and Barrett hold the titles in the fall for Triple H


Stopped reading at Morrison...:no:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Morrison? LOL, please.

And I can't believe people are still asking for DX to return in 2011. This is getting just as tedious as the nWo returns.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DX is dead, and needs to stay that way. No need for them to come back during this epic PROGRESSION in WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This Monday for sure is going to be a good RAW, a new champ is guaranteed, and we will see what trips has in stored. Can't wait. Wonder if del rio will cash in.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> DX is dead, and needs to stay that way. No need for them to come back during this epic PROGRESSION in WWE.


i feel the same way about Undertaker!

when the hell is that old man gonna retire??

not only is he a dead weight but also a wrestlemania spotlight hog!

get rid of him and let someone young guy use the spotlight!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> i feel the same way about Undertaker!
> 
> when the hell is that old man gonna retire??
> 
> ...



THIS.

WWE need to come out and say, this Wrestlemania will be Taker's last match.
Win or lose.

Or even, the streak will end tonight. And have a gauntlet, keep bringing out superstars until the guy loses.

Then all the guys at the end (obviously he will have beaten alot of them) aplaud him.

Its something different


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

As long as we see a lot of big changes all around on Raw and not just the same old crap unless it involves Cena/Vince/Triple H. I'll be happy.


----------



## WrestlingGot (May 21, 2011)

This should have been a DX moment... The scene was serious.. and then this should have happened...

HHH: "You've been relieved of ur duties"

-long pause as vince cries, HBK slides into ring unexpectedly-

HHH: "and if your not down with that we got two words for ya..." Crowd: SUCK IT

-Michaels does a sweet chin music to vince followed by HHH giving him the pedigree... HHH pulls down vinces pants and spray paints dx on his butt... then Michaels spray paints PG on the mat.. then a D.. and the the X over the pg symbol signalling that DX has taken over and wwe is no longer pg. Show goes off while playing DX theme song- thats what should have happened.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'm feeling really old now Vince is fired and H is moving up, and I'm only 21_


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _I'm feeling really old now Vince is fired and H is moving up, and I'm only 21_


Totally get this lol. Weird isn't it? Ha!


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _I'm feeling really old now Vince is fired and H is moving up, and I'm only 21_


Lol same thing here.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

kersed said:


> You would rather have X-Pac and the New Age Outlaws back over HBK? What are you smoking?


Outlaws, hell yeah.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So lost is Vince done then and that was it because they did play the promo just before the final match again so and Truth and Miz angry at new regime somthing is going down at summerslam still somthing has got too.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

SoleSurvivor said:


> I'd like to see a CM Punk/Triple H feud now with Punk possibly having a match against Hunter at WrestleMania 28. Should be awesome.


This would be awesome.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I know, it's like I'm insane right?

:lmao that was, *quite frankly*, the funniest thing that night. Am I right, Trips?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so this is all building towards team HHH vs team vince at survivor series?

i think team vince already has the miz and r-truth on board (maybe even punk if he is still with WWE by then)

team HHH = cena, morrison 

will be interesting to see who the likes of ziggler, ADR and rest of the raw roster side with.


----------



## PhyscoStick (Jul 23, 2011)

you all are talking about this new "Era of Raw" Doesn't anyone remember the Corporation. To me if they play out the Vince vs HHH angle this will just be the same old story line done with 2 new characters.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know why some people are saying Punk would be on Team Vince for a team HHH/Vince match, I don't see how Punk would fit it on Team Vince. Vince tried screwing Punk out of the title at MITB.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mike` said:


> I don't know why some people are saying Punk would be on Team Vince for a team HHH/Vince match, I don't see how Punk would fit it on Team Vince. Vince tried screwing Punk out of the title at MITB.




my reason was because it was cena who begged for the mitb title match, it was cena who lost, and cena who didn't let the screw job happen.

though u have a point, punk has no reason to like vince either.

i also keep forgetting the rock is supposed to be appearing at survivor series in NYC? i have no idea how the rock fits in here, other than to troll cena


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love a Vince v Triple H story.
I'd be supporting Vince all the way


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally don't see any kind of feud between the two tbh.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE_Creative Twitter:

"Not much has changed since Triple H took over, aside from the fact that the corporate jet's nose was extended a few feet #TravelWoes"

LOL, I love that Twitter account.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jacobdaniel said:


> WWE_Creative Twitter:
> 
> "Not much has changed since Triple H took over, aside from the fact that the corporate jet's nose was extended a few feet #TravelWoes"
> 
> LOL, I love that Twitter account.


Lol. Is this direct from WWE?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Lol. Is this direct from WWE?


Parody lol.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Da fuck does Vocabe ad Regnum mean?

And why did they change his music? Stupid idea.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

It means "to call to the kingdom of"


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Makes no sense but thanks.


----------



## johnnycakes (Aug 30, 2004)

With the way King kept suggesting that Cena may have known he was going to be facing Rey later that night during their match when they shook hands this past Monday makes me suspect a slow turn for Cena. Add that to Punk calling Cena an ass kisser and The Rock's recent promo calling him a phoney, does anyone see a Cena/HHH alliance? Resulting in a Cena heel turn sucking up to HHH with The Rock and Punk being right all along with the ass kissing and phoney accusations.

Just my guess lol


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I want trips to wrestle again... remember these days...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> I want trips to wrestle again... remember these days...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

http://vids.wwe.com/12801/wwecom-exclusive-triple-h-descri

Good interview


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> I want trips to wrestle again... remember these days...


My Picture


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> My Picture


I'm calling b.s. on this pic.

HHH never won the Divas Championship. He was, however, Women's Champion for a short time in 2003.

wk


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

It's still funny.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM Punk on what he wants HHH to do with some wrestlers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VE7g1FRJwg


----------

